# Rate My Brew Slurry [RMBS?]



## fatboyslim

I propose a new game of rate my brew slurry. I give my self a strong 7 [out of 10].

Everyone welcome.


----------



## Elcee

Ha nice idea









What is the scoring criteria?


----------



## filthynines

I play something similar when I cook for the family...


----------



## Drewster

filthynines said:


> I play something similar when I cook for the family...


With all due respect to the OP and his slurry - I really hope nothing you cook... for anyone... looks anything like that!!!


----------



## Daren

Don't forget to flush


----------



## fatboyslim

Elcee said:


> Ha nice idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the scoring criteria?


Maybe points for: evenness of the bed, fines separated up the side (if that's a good thing?) and maybe a bonus point for any coffee-related paraphernalia captured in the background?

I'm interested to see what other people's (Kalita) brew slurries look like!


----------



## Step21

Not a great photo but here's one taken earlier


----------



## MWJB

[/url]


----------



## the_partisan




----------



## StusBrews

My contender for this morning


----------



## Jacko112

Here's my offering from this morning's first coffee at work:


----------



## fatboyslim

Loving them so far. Actually quite informative. Why don't we all score our own brew slurries totally subjectively ha ha


----------



## Elcee

Here is my v60 02 from this morning.

I think 6 out of 10 perhaps.


----------



## MWJB

Out of Kalita Wave papers, but as I have the best part of 200 flat bottomed Melittas I thought I'd better start using my Brewista...14.5g coffee, 1+10 on Feldgrind, 30g bloom with valve shut, stir to wet & a shake:








[/url]


----------



## MWJB

[/url]

Total 248g brew water added after opening valve at end of 90sec bloom, with Bodum compact kettle in 10sec, one stir at surface at fill, 4:00 total brew time.

Given the bed can't look better than the coffee tastes, I gave this 8.3 out of 9


----------



## Elcee

My first reaction when seeing these all these pics was "man those are some beautiful beds". I am sometimes surprised how geeky I am


----------



## Step21

I'm slightly confused by the Brewista brewers and filters. Brewista recommend Melitta filters for these yet they make their own Brewista essentials basket filters that fit these brewers and also Kalita?

I've tried a few brews with the Brewista essentials paper filter using the Biarro AltoAir a few times and notice it drains a bit slower than the Kalita paper filter. Works fine.


----------



## Elcee

Today's v60 02 brew using the April Coffees beans from the current LSOL. 21 g coffee, 350 ml water, 50 ml bloom, 1 slow and continuous pour. It finished at 3 mins 15 secs.

I think this one gets an 8 out of 10.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Kalita 185, April LSOL beans, Wagamama/Aeropress water diffuser


----------



## fatboyslim

You mean March LSOL ?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

fatboyslim said:


> You mean March LSOL ?


March's April beans, yes


----------



## fatboyslim

This morning's entry. Having some issues getting the lighting right. Using the flash would probably make sense. I only give myself a 6 in this instance.


----------



## Elcee

Today's 2nd v60.


----------



## fatboyslim

Elcee said:


> Today's 2nd v60.
> View attachment 26258


Are you keeping the water level quite low there? I'd give that a 6.5/10 ☺


----------



## fede_luppi

Today's second v60 with my brand new vario steel burrs


----------



## Elcee

fatboyslim said:


> Are you keeping the water level quite low there? I'd give that a 6.5/10 ☺


 The water level peaked at just over half way up the v60 sides. I did 3 equal pours after the bloom. Do you think that is low?


----------



## fluffles

Elcee said:


> The water level peaked at just over half way up the v60 sides. I did 3 equal pours after the bloom. Do you think that is low?


Mark you've given @Elcee brew slurry paranoia now!


----------



## fatboyslim

Very delicious defrosted LSOL brew. Another single continuous pour where I let water level get pretty high (please don't let that be a source of anxiety ;-)


----------



## Elcee

Here are pics of 4 stages of the bed.


----------



## fede_luppi

Elcee said:


> View attachment 26315
> 
> 
> Here are pics of 4 stages of the bed.


How long did it take? Looks a bit coarser than I normally do


----------



## Elcee

fede_luppi said:


> How long did it take? Looks a bit coarser than I normally do


This brew was with 21 grams of coffee with a bloom of 50 g water, then three pours 40 seconds apart of 150 g, 75 g and 75g. Full draw down at 3 mins 40 secs.


----------



## fede_luppi

Elcee said:


> This brew was with 21 grams of coffee with a bloom of 50 g water, then three pours 40 seconds apart of 150 g, 75 g and 75g. Full draw down at 3 mins 40 secs.


It's remarkable that you managed to take pictures in between pours


----------



## fatboyslim

fede_luppi said:


> It's remarkable that you managed to take pictures in between pours


I did a brew video awhile back but I've learnt a lot since then. Linked below anyway. I used a car phone holder mounted to my cupboard ?


----------



## fede_luppi

fatboyslim said:


> I did a brew video awhile back but I've learnt a lot since then. Linked below anyway. I used a car phone holder mounted to my cupboard


Cool video! I currently also add 200g of water, but I like a higher ratio with 13.3g of coffee instead of 12g. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fatboyslim

fede_luppi said:


> Cool video! I currently also add 200g of water, but I like a higher ratio with 13.3g of coffee instead of 12g. Thanks for sharing


Yeh I use 14g into 230ml and almost always use Kalita wave now except for very difficult coffees. That is quite a high brew ratio you're using! Wonder how it affects your brew slurry!


----------



## fede_luppi

fatboyslim said:


> Yeh I use 14g into 230ml and almost always use Kalita wave now except for very difficult coffees. That is quite a high brew ratio you're using! Wonder how it affects your brew slurry!


Actually we use roughly the same brew ratio. I do 200+20g water / 13.3g coffee = 16.5

You do 16.4


----------



## fede_luppi

fatboyslim said:


> Yeh I use 14g into 230ml and almost always use Kalita wave now except for very difficult coffees. That is quite a high brew ratio you're using! Wonder how it affects your brew slurry!


I've never used a Kalita though. It's the difference very noticeable?


----------



## fatboyslim

fede_luppi said:


> I've never used a Kalita though. It's the difference very noticeable?


I get greater consistency from Kalita. That's the main reason. That and I've also got 400 filter papers for it ?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

V60 (01) James Gourmet LSOL beans. 13.5g 225g (2_4g extra water always added as I pit the grinds into dry paper, allows for soakage), six pours, bed drained in 3.17

Got to be a good 8/10.....


----------



## fatboyslim

Hairy_Hogg said:


> V60 (01) James Gourmet LSOL beans. 13.5g 225g (2_4g extra water always added as I pit the grinds into dry paper, allows for soakage), six pours, bed drained in 3.17
> 
> Got to be a good 8/10.....


Excellent level bed. Indeed worthy of a 8/10 but an outstanding 10/10 for the photography and a 1/10 for getting your LSOL before me and I bloody paid for the whole lot!


----------



## Stanic

Lol you guys, I've got to take some pics too


----------



## fatboyslim

First EK brew slurry pic! Really noticeably less fines. Probably give it a 7.5/10


----------



## StusBrews

fatboyslim said:


> First EK brew slurry pic! Really noticeably less fines. Probably give it a 7.5/10


How did it taste? Noticeable difference in cup clarity with the EK?


----------



## fatboyslim

StusBrews said:


> How did it taste? Noticeable difference in cup clarity with the EK?


Oh absolutely. The clarity and distinctiveness of each flavour is quite ridiculous. It almost takes an entire brew to analyse each flavour.

It's going to be difficult to go back to anything smaller.


----------



## StusBrews

fatboyslim said:


> Oh absolutely. The clarity and distinctiveness of each flavour is quite ridiculous. It almost takes an entire brew to analyse each flavour.
> 
> It's going to be difficult to go back to anything smaller.


Nice. All brews that I've had from shops and at this year's London Coffee Fest that were all ground through an EK were exceptional. The sweetness and clarity were unbelievable. An EK is the missing element in my perfect home brews...shame it is £££££.

One day though







... (when I have enough money and kitchen work surface)


----------



## fatboyslim

StusBrews said:


> Nice. All brews that I've had from shops and at this year's London Coffee Fest that were all ground through an EK were exceptional. The sweetness and clarity were unbelievable. An EK is the missing element in my perfect home brews...shame it is £££££.
> 
> One day though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... (when I have enough money and kitchen work surface)


I see the EK as an investment. I'm hoping I'll be able to sell it in six months to a year and not lose too much money (if any). Or just keep it forever ha ha! Life time cost!


----------



## Flying_Vee

Just got my hands on a V60 my dad had rotting in a cupboard. Here's this morning's effort with the James Gourmet LSOL.

14.3g at 19f on the sette (2 shim). 230g final. 30sec bloom with 30g water then 30-50g pours up to 3' then drained until 3' 40"

Sure this should be rated around a 3 on the slurrometer  but not bad in the cup. Average sweetness with mild sour cherry note. Perhaps a little bitter so maybe coarser still.

Tips for a filter novice welcome.


----------



## MWJB

Flying_Vee said:


> Just got my hands on a V60 my dad had rotting in a cupboard. Here's this morning's effort with the James Gourmet LSOL.
> 
> 14.3g at 19f on the sette (2 shim). 230g final. 30sec bloom with 30g water then 30-50g pours up to 3' then drained until 3' 40"
> 
> Sure this should be rated around a 3 on the slurrometer  but not bad in the cup. Average sweetness with mild sour cherry note. Perhaps a little bitter so maybe coarser still.
> 
> Tips for a filter novice welcome.


Don't be afraid to pour up to the edge of the bed/the paper filter, especially with the last pour, to wash down the filter walls. If pouring in spirals, if you don't create a gentle spin in the slurry, swirl the brewer gently, or just stir the very surface once you have all the brew water in.


----------



## Elcee

I'd give this one an 8.


----------



## the_partisan

fatboyslim said:


> Oh absolutely. The clarity and distinctiveness of each flavour is quite ridiculous. It almost takes an entire brew to analyse each flavour.
> 
> It's going to be difficult to go back to anything smaller.


Curious if you bought it new, and if you seasoned it? I would love to get one, but it just takes up waaay too much space. Would be interested in a comparison with something like the Monolith Titan Flat...


----------



## fatboyslim

the_partisan said:


> Curious if you bought it new, and if you seasoned it? I would love to get one, but it just takes up waaay too much space. Would be interested in a comparison with something like the Monolith Titan Flat...


Let's have a brew-off!


----------



## Morningfuel

Here is mine. 12g coffee, 200g water. 25g bloom 30s, made up to 80g, 30 seconds, 40g every 30 seconds to 200, took an extra 15 seconds to fully draw down. Total 2 minutes 45 seconds.









I'd give the flavour a solid 8/10. Brew slurry, no idea what I'm looking for!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dare I enter .... hausgrind brew...


----------



## fatboyslim

Mrboots2u said:


> Dare I enter .... hausgrind brew...


How many coffee beans did you use?


----------



## Mrboots2u

fatboyslim said:


> How many coffee beans did you use?


3 - it's the magic number .....









13.5 g > 225 g @MWJB method


----------



## Scotford

If it ain't a batch brew dumpling then it ain't worth a damn


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hey where is my rating !!!1

I demand to be rated....



Mrboots2u said:


> Dare I enter .... hausgrind brew...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Hey where is my rating !!!1
> 
> I demand to be rated....


I'm not sure of the rating system....or where bum gravy sits on the scale


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm not sure of the rating system....or where bum gravy sits on the scale


My scales are not cheap , I would not let anyone with bum gravy sit on them ....


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Hey where is my rating !!!1
> 
> I demand to be rated....


8


----------



## Scotford

Don't really busy out the v-60 that much these days, but it's nice to know I can still smash out a cracking brew!

No rao spin or stirring involved. #dealwithit


----------



## Mrboots2u

7 you get minus points for Culottes and bear feet, you are not the Robinson Crusoe of Coffee


----------



## MSM

Mrboots2u said:


> 7 you get minus points for Culottes and bear feet, you are not the Robinson Crusoe of Coffee


That really did make me laugh!


----------



## fatboyslim

Scotford said:


> Don't really busy out the v-60 that much these days, but it's nice to know I can still smash out a cracking brew!
> 
> No rao spin or stirring involved. #dealwithit


Proposed marking criteria:

Photography

Levelness of bed

Amount of fines up the side of filter paper

Any background quirkiness.

For Scotford:

8 for photography

9 for levelness of bed

4 for side fines

and -26 for bear feet

Total score: -5

Hard luck mate


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Scotford " it's my only joy " deal with it


----------



## Scotford

Ahahaha all of yous!

( @Mrboots2u have you never seen gym shorts???)


----------



## Drewster

I know I have mentioned this before - but I am a bit of a pedant :-(

I have never met Scotford and for all I know he may be a bit of a Hobbit, but as far as I can tell from the photo his feet aren't really all that big or hairy.

As they don't appear to be hairy it took me a while to work out why anyone might accuse him of having bear feet... then I "got it"....

You meant *bare* feet!!!


----------



## Elcee

Maybe an 8? I really like the v60 01


----------



## fatboyslim

8 for photography

8 for levelness of bed

7 for side fines

Total 23 ?


----------



## Elcee

fatboyslim said:


> 8 for photography
> 
> 8 for levelness of bed
> 
> 7 for side fines
> 
> Total 23 


Damn it side fines! Foiled again by my nemesis.


----------



## Scotford

Smirk


----------



## MWJB

Kalita Uno brew...








[/url]


----------



## Scotford

Smashing that 3l batch! ?


----------



## slamm

Never mind your Rao spin, no fines up the side and flat bottoms... this is how you do it -

Carefully weigh 17g of your fanciest beans, grind, then put it in an aeropress... yes aeropress, because that is what this ...er, was. Then, having poured the water.. you realise the #*[email protected] thing is upside down! Attempt rescue by pouring into a V60, somehow succeed beyond belief, and enjoy the best mug of coffee you've had in ages! Genius!


----------



## fatboyslim

slamm said:


> Never mind your Rao spin, no fines up the side and flat bottoms... this is how you do it -
> 
> Carefully weigh 17g of your fanciest beans, grind, then put it in an aeropress... yes aeropress, because that is what this ...er, was. Then, having poured the water.. you realise the #*[email protected] thing is upside down! Attempt rescue by pouring into a V60, somehow succeed beyond belief, and enjoy the best mug of coffee you've had in ages! Genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27332


Excellent job! Please don't tell me you've accidentally discovered the next big thing. I know Gordon Howell made brews in small thermo flasks then poured them into a CCD. Faff-factor: HIGH!


----------



## slamm

fatboyslim said:


> Excellent job! Please don't tell me you've accidentally discovered the next big thing. I know Gordon Howell made brews in small thermo flasks then poured them into a CCD. Faff-factor: HIGH!


Yep! I reckon this is it, what the real cognoscenti have been waiting for... slurry transfer from aeropress to V60 is the tricky bit, bonus points for dribbling fines up the side and onto the handle.


----------



## Elcee

I'm really enjoying using the aeropress filter as a screen approach. The brew clarity is cool! I think the brew slurry gets an 8.1.


----------



## Phobic

Elcee said:


> I'm really enjoying using the aeropress filter as a screen approach. The brew clarity is cool! I think the brew slurry gets an 8.1.


explain more please









are you pouring onto the bed through an aeropress to avoid disturbing the grinds?


----------



## Elcee

Phobic said:


> explain more please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you pouring onto the bed through an aeropress to avoid disturbing the grinds?



View attachment 27401


I hope what I said earlier made sense. Here is a pic. Yeah its a MacGyver'd setup using bluetac and straws.


----------



## fatboyslim

27,000 points for straw-support technology. I had to use knife-support on holiday once when glass jug thing was too big for aeropress to rest on top. Ruddy knife support!


----------



## unoll

fatboyslim said:


> Excellent job! Please don't tell me you've accidentally discovered the next big thing. I know Gordon Howell made brews in small thermo flasks then poured them into a CCD. Faff-factor: HIGH!


Well worth trying and produces some awesome brews. I've had great results brewing in a thermos and filtering with an aeropress loaded with a kohi filter.


----------



## Scotford

You could go one further and use an (inverted) Aeropress with paper filter purely full of water and a controlled weight on top to control flow on top of your pour over cone. It'd be just like an automated batch brewer.


----------



## slamm

Scotford said:


> You could go one further and use an (inverted) Aeropress with paper filter purely full of water and a controlled weight on top to control flow on top of your pour over cone


Just for fun I tried something similar today handheld starting the flow by removing the plunger. Not exactly the weather for experimenting with boiling water but it did give clearer water above the bed. The ~1m drain from the aeropress gave a very quick drain from the v60. Tbt was just over 2m (inc 45s bloom without stir) so a bit too quick, but the result was certainly better than the often slightly over-extracted results at 3m30s+.

Won't be doing it again though as I don't have asbestos hands! But the more gentle dispersion with reduced agitation seems to have been worthwhile, at least in this case.


----------



## IggyK

Here's my effort this morning.


----------



## fatboyslim

IggyK said:


> Here's my effort this morning.
> 
> View attachment 27420


Looks like quite a coarse grinder for filter?


----------



## MWJB

fatboyslim said:


> Looks like quite a coarse grinder for filter?


The coarsest grinds I use are for manual drip, I don't have a brew method that uses coarser...other than bigger manual drip brews 

You can hit the same extraction at a very wide range of grinds depending on the pour regime/brewer.


----------



## IggyK

fatboyslim said:


> Looks like quite a coarse grinder for filter?


 I quite like it. 10clicks away from tight on the Hario Mini Mill

meets the 2:30/3:30 ish mark.


----------



## fatboyslim

New camera brew slurry!


----------



## MWJB

fatboyslim said:


> New camera brew slurry!
> 
> View attachment 27489


There seems to be quite a step of grounds at the base of the flutes, are you getting a spin going? This might be causing the grounds to pile up in the flutes (having the opposite effect to washing down the sides of a V shaped filter), maybe try a swirl & tap of the brewer after final water addition?


----------



## fatboyslim

MWJB said:


> There seems to be quite a step of grounds at the base of the flutes, are you getting a spin going? This might be causing the grounds to pile up in the flutes (having the opposite effect to washing down the sides of a V shaped filter), maybe try a swirl & tap of the brewer after final water addition?


That is tapped and swirled!


----------



## fatboyslim

MWJB said:


> There seems to be quite a step of grounds at the base of the flutes, are you getting a spin going? This might be causing the grounds to pile up in the flutes (having the opposite effect to washing down the sides of a V shaped filter), maybe try a swirl & tap of the brewer after final water addition?


 @MWJB do you not get a spin going on? Just pour centrally?


----------



## MWJB

fatboyslim said:


> @MWJB do you not get a spin going on? Just pour centrally?


I try to cover the whole bed (but have mostly been using the AP as shower screen most recently), but not that easy to get a spin going with the kettle pour due to the flutes, so just a small swirl at the end, to wash off the walls. I have poured centrally too, with a spiral to start, depends how much silt you're kicking up, switching to a centre pour once all is wet & on the way can keep silt down.


----------



## the_partisan

15g coffee / 270g water, 1.30 TDS and 20.5% extraction, about 3:30 total brew time, poured using a flow restrictor (really makes a big difference!)


----------



## the_partisan

fatboyslim said:


> Looks like quite a coarse grinder for filter?


I try to go as coarse as possible for drip - means less fines in the cup (unless you have an EK43..). You can increase extraction by drawing out the pour (pouring slower and in more pulses) and also by increasing the brew ratio.


----------



## Elcee

Since I got a smaller kettle with a narrower spout I've found my pour over brews to be more consistent.


----------



## fatboyslim

Another offering. Someone score me!


----------



## Elcee

fatboyslim said:


> Another offering. Someone score me!


7/10. You lose points for the scale not being parallel to the desk counter and the brew being 0.4 g over 240 g. Was it even drinkable?


----------



## fatboyslim

Elcee said:


> 7/10. You lose points for the scale not being parallel to the desk counter and the brew being 0.4 g over 240 g. Was it even drinkable?


Unfortunately not, had to immediately chuck it. A world of bitterness lurked in that 0.4g


----------



## Elcee

fatboyslim said:


> Unfortunately not, had to immediately chuck it. A world of bitterness lurked in that 0.4g


Slacking on quality is a slippery slope. First it's going over my fractions of a ml and before you know it you're drinking instant with syrup, whipped cream and sprinkles.


----------



## Elcee

Rate me! They say a person's brew bed is like a window into their mind and soul.


----------



## Scotford

6litre batch. Perfectly flat. Ignore the pinky finger hole added post brew to test depth.


----------



## StusBrews

Rate me


----------



## fatboyslim

StusBrews said:


> View attachment 27982
> 
> 
> Rate me


Points off for the picture being sideways and we could do with a better view of the bed You get a crispy 6.5 on this attempt.

Rate by crema?


----------



## StusBrews

@fatboyslim, the forum flipped it to landscape for some reason when it got uploaded.

What are the elements we are scoring you on?

Crema colour

Crema depth

Espresso cup is it presented in

Photographic quality


----------



## fatboyslim

StusBrews said:


> @fatboyslim, the forum flipped it to landscape for some reason when it got uploaded.
> 
> What are the elements we are scoring you on?
> 
> Crema colour
> 
> Crema depth
> 
> Espresso cup is it presented in
> 
> Photographic quality


Stupid forum flipping! You can decide on the scoring









We could start a Rate my Crema thread if anyone actually cares?


----------



## fatboyslim

New submission today. I may or may not have tried to film a brew video.


----------



## Elcee

fatboyslim said:


> New submission today. I may or may not have tried to film a brew video.


Did you take a picture instead of a video? Anyway I give it a 7.999...


----------



## Rakesh

First ever entry of rmbs


----------



## the_partisan

Rakesh said:


> First ever entry of rmbs


That looks really coarse for a V60!


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> That looks really coarse for a V60!


Note the tab on the edge of the paper by the V60 handle - Dutch.


----------



## Rakesh

MWJB said:


> Note the tab on the edge of the paper by the V60 handle - Dutch.


In fact these where from the hario website and I was told these were the Japanese ones, the Dutch ones went in the bin yet I'm still having to grind coarse to get a 3.10 drawdown.


----------



## MWJB

Rakesh said:


> In fact these where from the hario website and I was told these were the Japanese ones, the Dutch ones went in the bin yet I'm still having to grind coarse to get a 3.10 drawdown.


There's a tab though?


----------



## Rakesh

MWJB said:


> There's a tab though?


It seems to be a different tab to the Dutch ones, I have no idea to be honest maybe I just keep buying the wrong papers


----------



## MWJB

Rakesh said:


> It seems to be a different tab to the Dutch ones, I have no idea to be honest maybe I just keep buying the wrong papers


Well, if the brews are good I wouldn't sweat it even if you have to grind coarser than with the other papers.


----------



## haz_pro

Those of you using flow restrictors, what are you using and where from? Thanks.


----------



## fatboyslim

haz_pro said:


> Those of you using flow restrictors, what are you using and where from? Thanks.


The flow restrictor for the brewista kettle. Bought from coffee hit when I bought my brewista.


----------



## haz_pro

Ah I see. I have some random brand kettle so guessing it won't fit.


----------



## StusBrews

I fabricated my own by trimming off some stainless steel scouring pad and stuffing it in the base of the spout.


----------



## haz_pro

And it works? Awesome. I shall try that.


----------



## StusBrews

haz_pro said:


> And it works? Awesome. I shall try that.


Works a treat. One of the benefits I find with this DIY solution verses the flow restrictors you buy is that you can adjust how effective it is. If it's not restricting the flow enough you can just pack it a bit tighter and vice versa.


----------



## the_partisan

I use dutch papers as well (VCF-02-100W-H) and they work fine for me, no clogging..


----------



## IggyK

I see a lot more Kalita's on here than V60. Any difference between the two?


----------



## MWJB

IggyK said:


> I see a lot more Kalita's on here than V60. Any difference between the two?


Kalita is more forgiving if you have no gooseneck, otherwise both work fine.


----------



## IggyK

1,9 setting on the Hausgrind.

Sitio Capoeira from Crank House Coffee this morning.


----------



## the_partisan

IggyK said:


> 1,9 setting on the Hausgrind.
> 
> Sitio Capoeira from Crank House Coffee this morning.


Seems like a lot of grounds left on the sides? Try swirling or tapping the brewer after you are finished with pouring the water.


----------



## IggyK

I was just about to say it tasted a bit under extracted and flavour less. Started swirling now much better?


----------



## Elcee

IggyK said:


> I was just about to say it tasted a bit under extracted and flavour less. Started swirling now much better?


I found spinning/swirling the brewer to really help get a flat bed and full grounds off the sides.


----------



## Elcee

Hopefully this is acceptable and I can retain my manual brewing license.


----------



## StusBrews

This morning's delight


----------



## haz_pro

Why do I have so much coffee on the sides, hmmm?

25g, 400ml, 4 minutes Inc. bloom.

Tasted good to me.


----------



## MWJB

haz_pro said:


> Why do I have so much coffee on the sides, hmmm?
> 
> 25g, 400ml, 4 minutes Inc. bloom.
> 
> Tasted good to me.


Looks like quite a fine grind. Is there still water in there?


----------



## haz_pro

MWJB said:


> Looks like quite a fine grind. Is there still water in there?


It had stopped dripping but when I removed the filter water started coming out. Sounds like I should make the grind more course as a first step?


----------



## MWJB

haz_pro said:


> It had stopped dripping but when I removed the filter water started coming out. Sounds like I should make the grind more course as a first step?


It's normal to get some drips when you pull the paper filter, but it wasn't clear whether there was standing water visible above the bed in the photo? Brew time ends when you see a dry bed (plus a little while for drips to almost cease).

Are you doing one fast pour after bloom?


----------



## haz_pro

No standing water at the end.

After the bloom I do a main pour, I wouldn't consider it fast or slow, bearing in mind I'm not using any kind of flow restrictor. This will bring me up to maybe 300g, nearly at the top of the 02 v60. I then let this go down maybe half way and do a final pour up to 400g.

For pouring I start in the middle and go anticlockwise towards the edge.

Does this sound about right? Maybe I need to do some more reading up!


----------



## MWJB

haz_pro said:


> No standing water at the end.
> 
> After the bloom I do a main pour, I wouldn't consider it fast or slow, bearing in mind I'm not using any kind of flow restrictor. This will bring me up to maybe 300g, nearly at the top of the 02 v60. I then let this go down maybe half way and do a final pour up to 400g.
> 
> For pouring I start in the middle and go anticlockwise towards the edge.
> 
> Does this sound about right? Maybe I need to do some more reading up!


I don't use a flow restrictor.

How long does the pour take? How long is your bloom time?

Your brew time doesn't seem slow, but the grind looks very fine. If you are doing long, dribbly pours then you could be churning up the bed & the smaller particles settling on top, giving the impression the grind is finer than it is.

If you're doing a single pour then I'd get it in reasonably quickly (45sec?), don't worry about hitting the edge, if you need to top up do this as soon as you can fit the water in there, then stir the very surface gently, removing any grounds from the high tide mark. When the level has dropped enough let you, give the brewer a couple of gentle swirls.

Personally, I prefer to grind a little coarser & pour in regular pulses but I don't make brews that big. If your brew taste OK now than maybe a little tweak will get them good.


----------



## haz_pro

Not sure about pour time, I'd estimate about 5 seconds for the bloom, 10 for the main pour and maybe 5 again for the final pour. I'll have to time these properly to see if these are accurate.

Bloom time is 30 - 40 seconds including the pour.

I'll take note of your suggestions and give it a go.

Thanks for all your input


----------



## Mrboots2u

My slurry brings all the baristas to the yard, dammit right it's better than yours...


----------



## hotmetal

Mrboots2u said:


> My slurry brings all the baristas to the yard, dammit right it's better than yours...


I'd ask you how but you'd have to charge!


----------



## CoffeeAddict1987

Mrboots2u said:


> My slurry brings all the baristas to the yard, dammit right it's better than yours...


hahaha niceee


----------



## IggyK

Mrboots2u said:


> My slurry brings all the baristas to the yard, dammit right it's better than yours...


How do you end up with less sticking coffee on the edges?


----------



## Mrboots2u

IggyK said:


> How do you end up with less sticking coffee on the edges?


Pour near on the edge.

Create a swirl as you pour.

If no swirl gentley make on with a spoon.

The spin or swirl really helps.

Dont be afraid to go near the edge when pourjng.

I do two pours currently


----------



## the_partisan

@haz_pro your grind is way too fine, especially for a 25g/400g brew you will need to grind quite coarse to get clean flavours. You're almost certainly over-extracting especially since you're using a flow restrictor as well. It should look much coarser than that. What grinder are you using?


----------



## Rakesh

Surely I shouldn't have to grind this coarse to get a 4 minute drawdown, 13.5g coffee in an 02 sized v60 with an 02 sized Japanese paper.


----------



## MWJB

Rakesh said:


> Surely I shouldn't have to grind this coarse to get a 4 minute drawdown, 13.5g coffee in an 02 sized v60 with an 02 sized Japanese paper.


How did it taste?


----------



## Rakesh

MWJB said:


> How did it taste?


Watery, lacking in sweetness and body. Any finer though and I get ridiculous drawdown times, 8 mins+


----------



## MWJB

Rakesh said:


> Watery, lacking in sweetness and body. Any finer though and I get ridiculous drawdown times, 8 mins+


What is your method?


----------



## Rakesh

MWJB said:


> What is your method?


Your method


----------



## MWJB

Rakesh said:


> Your method


Hmmm, I've never seen a 4min+ brew time with it.

What's the coffee (if it's an Ethiopian might explain it)? Is your water boiling at bloom? Is the pour dropping straight down from the kettle spout?

Surely this is the grinds setting you normally use?


----------



## Rakesh

MWJB said:


> Hmmm, I've never seen a 4min+ brew time with it.
> 
> What's the coffee (if it's an Ethiopian might explain it)? Is your water boiling at bloom? Is the pour dropping straight down from the kettle spout?
> 
> Surely this is the grinds setting you normally use?


It is indeed a yirgacheffe, water boiling at boom and pour straight down from kettle spout. Do Ethiopians generally take longer?


----------



## MWJB

Rakesh said:


> It is indeed a yirgacheffe, water boiling at boom and pour straight down from kettle spout. Do Ethiopians generally take longer?


Yes, they can do. What is your average brew time?


----------



## Rakesh

MWJB said:


> Yes, they can do. What is your average brew time?


Around 3:20


----------



## MWJB

Rakesh said:


> Around 3:20


Well, it either needs more time to extract higher...or it's a bit thin at normal extractions. I'd try going back to your regular grind setting & see how it turns out, if still thin & watery, try again but leave out the 6th pour & see which you prefer?


----------



## Rakesh

MWJB said:


> Well, it either needs more time to extract higher...or it's a bit thin at normal extractions. I'd try going back to your regular grind setting & see how it turns out, if still thin & watery, try again but leave out the 6th pour & see which you prefer?


I'll give that a go, thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rakesh said:


> Around 3:20


this is till water has gone from the coffee bed ?


----------



## Rakesh

Mrboots2u said:


> this is till water has gone from the coffee bed ?


Yes until there is no more visible water on the bed, takes until around 4:00 for final drips to drip out though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just call me the slurry King .


----------



## the_partisan

Trying to dial in my recently acquired Moccamaster with 30g/500g brew. I used the flow restriction on the basket, a thorough stir after 20secs, and then gave a couple of gentle stirs on the top and a gentle swirl to the basket after all the water has been dispersed. Total brew time was around 3:30.


----------



## the_partisan

I've been toying with a lot coarser grinds for the Moccamaster, and it doesn't seem to affect the flow rate that much due to the very small opening the brewer has. However the resulting cup seems a lot cleaner, though a little lower TDS (about 1.3 in this case, 19% EY), so feels a lot lighter on the palate. This 7F on my Vario for a 30g/510g brew.. I could possibly go slightly finer, though.


----------



## GingerBen

First ever brew with the Moccamaster. 30:500. Set at 54 on the sage sgp which is the coarsest of the 'filter' range it has before going to press.

Importantly, the coffee was excellent which I'm pleased with as made in an AP it was horrid.


----------



## the_partisan

GingerBen said:


> First ever brew with the Moccamaster. 30:500. Set at 54 on the sage sgp which is the coarsest of the 'filter' range it has before going to press.
> 
> Importantly, the coffee was excellent which I'm pleased with as made in an AP it was horrid.


Nice! The coffee bed looks good. I've upped my ratio slightly to 510, since when I put 500g in without any filter/coffee, I tend to get 490g out (maybe due to evaporation or retention inside the boiler?). 520g might also be even better.

Which method did you use and how long was your contact time?


----------



## GingerBen

the_partisan said:


> Nice! The coffee bed looks good. I've upped my ratio slightly to 510, since when I put 500g in without any filter/coffee, I tend to get 490g out (maybe due to evaporation or retention inside the boiler?). 520g might also be even better.
> 
> Which method did you use and how long was your contact time?


would be water in the grounds I imagine plus some left in the system.

I gave it a quick stir at the start when it was blooming to make sure it was all wet asap. Then again st half way and again at the end. Got a little spin going at the end with a spoon then just let it do it's thing. Didn't time it but will next time.


----------



## the_partisan

GingerBen said:


> would be water in the grounds I imagine plus some left in the system.
> 
> I gave it a quick stir at the start when it was blooming to make sure it was all wet asap. Then again st half way and again at the end. Got a little spin going at the end with a spoon then just let it do it's thing. Didn't time it but will next time.


Yeah, I meant tried putting 500g without any filter or coffee, just the plastic filter and let it drip through completely, and got 490g out. There wouldn't be any left in the coffee since there was none. I typically get about 420-430g of brewed coffee this way (LRR ~ 2.6, depending on bean)


----------



## GingerBen

the_partisan said:


> Yeah, I meant tried putting 500g without any filter or coffee, just the plastic filter and let it drip through completely, and got 490g out. There wouldn't be any left in the coffee since there was none. I typically get about 420-430g of brewed coffee this way (LRR ~ 2.6, depending on bean)


oh haha sorry misunderstood you. Ever thought of topping up the brewed coffee with water to make it up to 500g? Or does it not work like that?


----------



## the_partisan

GingerBen said:


> oh haha sorry misunderstood you. Ever thought of topping up the brewed coffee with water to make it up to 500g? Or does it not work like that?


You can do that, but then that will dilute the coffee. It's known as "bypass valve" in some batch brewers. You can use this method to make stronger than normal coffee and then dilute it to normal strength. I generally aim for around 1.25-1.35% TDS, so it doesn't need diluting.


----------



## GingerBen

Went for the full brew this morning 60:1000 and I think my grind is a touch too fine. Very close to overflowing and it did breach the filter slightly in a couple of places.


----------



## GingerBen

Went a bit coarser but same problem. Used some stale beans that are very lively still it seem as the grounds erupted in to quite a muffin top lol

total brew time was 6:41 but it did almost overflow again. Will go coarser again and see how it goes.


----------



## the_partisan

GingerBen said:


> Went a bit coarser but same problem. Used some stale beans that are very lively still it seem as the grounds erupted in to quite a muffin top lol
> 
> total brew time was 6:41 but it did almost overflow again. Will go coarser again and see how it goes.


Are they more of a darker roast? Very lively bloom there.. With 60g/1L brew, you should probably be going really coarse, like the top 10-15% of the usable setting of your grinder.


----------



## GingerBen

the_partisan said:


> Are they more of a darker roast? Very lively bloom there.. With 60g/1L brew, you should probably be going really coarse, like the top 10-15% of the usable setting of your grinder.


Yes, it's an espresso blend so that might account for it - didn't realise that effected the bloom so much. Just made a 30:500g brew that was really nice so I'm happy with the grind for that at the moment. Will experiment with a larger brew again and see what happens


----------



## the_partisan

Did you time your 30g/500g brews? How long is the total contact time?


----------



## GingerBen

the_partisan said:


> Did you time your 30g/500g brews? How long is the total contact time?


no I haven't yet. What sort of time do you think is the right sort of ballpark?


----------



## the_partisan

GingerBen said:


> no I haven't yet. What sort of time do you think is the right sort of ballpark?


3:30-4:00 seems about right for me. Grind size doesn't seem to affect flow rate that much, due to the small opening I suppose..


----------



## GingerBen

the_partisan said:


> 3:30-4:00 seems about right for me. Grind size doesn't seem to affect flow rate that much, due to the small opening I suppose..


if grind size doesn't make much difference to the flow rate then is there anything we can do to change it if we wanted to? I think I hit a good grind size earlier based on taste which is key of course but will go a touch finer tomorrow morning to see if it brings a bit more out


----------



## MWJB

GingerBen said:


> if grind size doesn't make much difference to the flow rate then is there anything we can do to change it if we wanted to? I think I hit a good grind size earlier based on taste which is key of course but will go a touch finer tomorrow morning to see if it brings a bit more out


Grind size can still change the flavour balance even if brew time doesn't change greatly.


----------



## GingerBen

First time kalita wave brew (that I've poured) not bad


----------



## Rakesh

Since the gaggia is out of commission for the time being I can enjoy v60 as my morning brew method. Brazil Bobolink from Union coffee roasters.


----------



## haz_pro

Bobolink here too.

13.5g, 220ml, 3 minutes

Tastes lovely.


----------



## Bradders172

Rocko Mountain 30g, 500ml, 4:30









Need to work on that ring of fines at the top!


----------



## Rakesh

Drop LSOL


----------



## fatboyslim

Gardelli Hartmann Pacamara courtesy of @Mrboots2u

Very delicious


----------



## beckybei




----------



## StusBrews

beckybei said:


> View attachment 30377


Love the pour over kettle


----------



## malling

This mornings coffee


----------



## MWJB

Last of the Drop LSOL, AP & Able disc as dispersion screen.








[/url]


----------



## fatboyslim

MWJB said:


> Last of the Drop LSOL, AP & Able disc as dispersion screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Was it tasty?


----------



## MWJB

fatboyslim said:


> Was it tasty?


Tastiest drip brew from this coffee to date!  Mind you, they have all been good, at the very least. Changed the water slightly from 100% Deeside to 1 part Nestle Pure Life:5 parts Deeside (more bicarbonate). Sweet, peach/nectarine, syrupy.

LidoE @ 19. 13.5g:225g, 25g 30s bloom with Buono & stir, then 25g every 15sec via AP thereafter, dry bed 3:12.


----------



## fatboyslim

MWJB said:


> Tastiest drip brew from this coffee to date!  Mind you, they have all been good, at the very least. Changed the water slightly from 100% Deeside to 1 part Nestle Pure Life:5 parts Deeside (more bicarbonate). Sweet, peach/nectarine, syrupy.
> 
> LidoE @ 19. 13.5g:225g, 25g 30s bloom with Buono & stir, then 25g every 15sec via AP thereafter, dry bed 3:12.


Just out of interest, where are you purchasing Deeside from? Couldn't see it in my local Sainsburys or Morrisons. Glad you enjoyed it.

Similarly all my brews of it have been pretty darn tasty. I'm enjoying grinding a bit coarser and restricting the drawn down using the december brewer.


----------



## MWJB

fatboyslim said:


> Just out of interest, where are you purchasing Deeside from? Couldn't see it in my local Sainsburys or Morrisons. Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Similarly all my brews of it have been pretty darn tasty. I'm enjoying grinding a bit coarser and restricting the drawn down using the december brewer.


Sainsburys doesn't seem to have a good range of water, Volvic - that's it.

I get Deeside from Ocado & Waitrose.

Other brews have been with Volvic & Chemexes at work with our local ~300ppm tap water. Some better than others, sure, but the coffee always shone through.


----------



## IggyK

MWJB said:


> Last of the Drop LSOL, AP & Able disc as dispersion screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Wow, I think I need to start grinding courser! Got some fully washed Ethiopian beans from Roundhill (Bokasso - Juicy, Spice, Black Tea, Plum, Damson). A bit acidic to the point where I'm getting a slight upset stomach.

Will the grind make it more/less so or it is what it is i.e. characteristics of the bean + region + process?


----------



## MWJB

IggyK said:


> Wow, I think I need to start grinding courser! Got some fully washed Ethiopian beans from Roundhill (Bokasso - Juicy, Spice, Black Tea, Plum, Damson). A bit acidic to the point where I'm getting a slight upset stomach.
> 
> Will the grind make it more/less so or it is what it is i.e. characteristics of the bean + region + process?


Actual grind size isn't the most important aspect. This was just the grind setting I used for most brews. I spaced out the pours (bloom & 8x25g) to stretch out the brew. I could make the same cup, more or less, at a finer grind with less pours.

Sounds like you are under-extracting, what's your method & weights.


----------



## IggyK

15/250 brew ratio, 30g bloom for 30sec then just swirl pour till 250. Its taking me over 4 minutes to extract less than 5 min though. I do Rao spin and Perger tap to settle grounds and that is it. Works with some coffee just not this one. Oh and I forgot to mention I leave my goose neck 2 min of boil before pouring.


----------



## MWJB

IggyK said:


> 15/250 brew ratio, 30g bloom for 30sec then just swirl pour till 250. Its taking me over 4 minutes to extract less than 5 min though. I do Rao spin and Perger tap to settle grounds and that is it. Works with some coffee just not this one. Oh and I forgot to mention I leave my goose neck 2 min of boil before pouring.


Bloom (& quick stir) with boiling water for smaller brews. The brewer & coffee bed eat up heat. The cooler water could be extending the brew time & dropping the level of extraction.

I've not had great success with a single pour with V60 & it would mean constant grind adjustments, especially when switching brewers. If you can easily go to & fro between settings, try going coarser, 14g dose, bloom 20g 30sec, 35g every 20sec there after, swirl after last water in.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Sainsburys doesn't seem to have a good range of water, Volvic - that's it.
> 
> I get Deeside from Ocado & Waitrose.
> 
> Other brews have been with Volvic & Chemexes at work with our local ~300ppm tap water. Some better than others, sure, but the coffee always shone through.


My local Sainsbury has started stocking 6 packs of Glaceau which I haven't seen in over a year in any supermarket.

Morrisons always seem to have Deeside, Tesco usually as well.

Due to the scarcity of Glaceau, I did some experimenting and now use a 3 water mix. 3 equal parts of very soft (unfiltered) tap water, Glaceau and Chase spring (17p for 2L). Can substitute Deeside for the tap water (identical TDS) but not quite as good.


----------



## fatboyslim

Slightly finer grind than usual just to see what happens. Waiting for it to cool but the floral notes are still there.


----------



## IggyK

This mornings V60 effort.


----------



## fatboyslim

Something new! 6:30 minute brew in the December. Brewer on 0 (no holes open) for 5 minutes then move to half way between 0 and 1.

No agitation and add all brew water in one pour. Consistently delicious brews arrghhhh! Also a different brew slurry...

White plate used as a lid to maintain temperature.


----------



## fluffles

fatboyslim said:


> Something new! 6:30 minute brew in the December. Brewer on 0 (no holes open) for 5 minutes then move to half way between 0 and 1.
> 
> No agitation and add all brew water in one pour. Consistently delicious brews arrghhhh! Also a different brew slurry...
> 
> White plate used as a lid to maintain temperature.


Kinda like a clever dripper... How much can you get in the brewer?


----------



## fatboyslim

fluffles said:


> Kinda like a clever dripper... How much can you get in the brewer?


Sort of like a clever but I was never able to achieve flavour clarity like this on a clever. Even on 0 it does still slowly drip out.

You can get about 260ml right up to the top of the filter paper (including 16g of coffee).

Just had another brew of this using some natural pacamara and it was again absolutely delicious with more clarity than I'd previously been able to achieve. Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## fluffles

fatboyslim said:


> Sort of like a clever but I was never able to achieve flavour clarity like this on a clever. Even on 0 it does still slowly drip out.
> 
> You can get about 260ml right up to the top of the filter paper (including 16g of coffee).
> 
> Just had another brew of this using some natural pacamara and it was again absolutely delicious with more clarity than I'd previously been able to achieve. Winner winner chicken dinner!


What sort of grind setting compared to a pour over grind?


----------



## fatboyslim

fluffles said:


> What sort of grind setting compared to a pour over grind?


really coarse, probably french press territory. Between 9 and 10 o'clock on the EK.


----------



## GingerBen

A few boulders left high and dry but a good brew nonetheless. Homemade blend of 6g crankhouse Kenyan and 9g long and short Ato Ethiopian.

Does everybody else chuck in any remaining beans in to another brew to ise them up?


----------



## igm45

GingerBen said:


> View attachment 31199
> 
> 
> Does everybody else chuck in any remaining beans in to another brew to ise them up?


I do with espresso, had some one off belters as a result.


----------



## GingerBen

igm45 said:


> I do with espresso, had some one off belters as a result.


yeah I can imagine. This one was really good


----------



## ashcroc

GingerBen said:


> View attachment 31199
> 
> 
> A few boulders left high and dry but a good brew nonetheless. Homemade blend of 6g crankhouse Kenyan and 9g long and short Ato Ethiopian.
> 
> Does everybody else chuck in any remaining beans in to another brew to ise them up?


I quite often will if I think the flavours will match well together. If not I save them for the obligatory post clean sink shot (espresso).


----------



## the_partisan

I can usually get a decent Aeropress (inverted) with 9-10g of beans (with 160-170g of water).


----------



## GingerBen

the_partisan said:


> I can usually get a decent Aeropress (inverted) with 9-10g of beans (with 160-170g of water).


Thats a good idea, will do that next time


----------



## GingerBen

Long & Short's Sanchez Gesha 15:250 dry bed in 2:40. Nice


----------



## the_partisan

V60 of La Cabra's Burundi Shembati with 14g coffee, 240g water in 205g beverage out. 6 pours using flow restrictor. 1.41% TDS and 21.5% EY.

Tastewise spot on but brew ratio needs dialing back -- bit too strong for my taste.

Flow restrictor really helps with Buono kettles, as it ensures you always get a waterfall at a very steady flow rate. For me it's a lot more consistent than doing free hand pours.


----------



## Scotford

Going 'all-in' style...

16g dose, 50g water within 10sec, stir to saturate for 5sec, bloom until 45sec then up to 258g (compensating for 2g evaporation) within another 30sec, Rao spin and tap. Bed appears at 3:00-3:30.

Bosh. Flat as anything. Also pretty bang on-the-money brew ratio!


----------



## fatboyslim

Scotford said:


> Going 'all-in' style...
> 
> 16g dose, 50g water within 10sec, stir to saturate for 5sec, bloom until 45sec then up to 258g (compensating for 2g evaporation) within another 30sec, Rao spin and tap. Bed appears at 3:00-3:30.
> 
> Bosh. Flat as anything. Also pretty bang on-the-money brew ratio!


Proceed to level 2...


----------



## fatboyslim

An offering from me in highish resolution, re-purposing old Has Bean bags to accommodate a split order with @Rakesh

This coffee is sensationally good.....Sensational!


----------



## MWJB

Workshop Colombia Pitalito, Finca Tamana...tasted better than it looks 

https://i.imgur.com/K368G7S.jpg


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Workshop Colombia Pitalito, Finca Tamana...tasted better than it looks
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/K368G7S.jpg


That photo makes it look like you are making coffee in a toilet at Glastonbury


----------



## fatboyslim

Mrboots2u said:


> That photo makes it look like you are making coffee in a toilet at Glastonbury


Don't you take your chemex and scales to Glasto????


----------



## MWJB

Ha, I had to get the right angle to conceal the rim block


----------



## The Systemic Kid

fatboyslim said:


> Don't you take your chemex and scales to Glasto????


Just the scales...sniff


----------



## Squashy

Mrboots2u said:


> That photo makes it look like you are making coffee in a toilet at Glastonbury


You've just given me some minor PTSD...


----------



## fatboyslim

Another sensational Gardelli (little note courtesy of @Rakesh )

Grinding a bit coarser


----------



## Rakesh

Same as ^^^


----------



## haz_pro

A single cup v60 of the current LSOL from notes.

2.8 on the feldgrind. 15.7g coffee, 250g water, finished in 3m42s.

Will grind a bit coarser next time, I was worried it was too fast at the beginning but it slowed considerably midway through. Is this normal? A result of too many undesirable fines?

Tasted as good as any other v60 I've made. Maybe a slight dryness.


----------



## MWJB

haz_pro said:


> A single cup v60 of the current LSOL from notes.
> 
> 2.8 on the feldgrind. 15.7g coffee, 250g water, finished in 3m42s.
> 
> Will grind a bit coarser next time, I was worried it was too fast at the beginning but it slowed considerably midway through. Is this normal? A result of too many undesirable fines?
> 
> Tasted as good as any other v60 I've made. Maybe a slight dryness.


Is that 3:42 with a bloom stage? If so could be normal, especially with a African coffee. It's normal for a brew to appear to slow towards the end, the bed gels up. But if your brew time in normal, then it isn't 'slow'. 

No harm in trying a little coarser, I'd be around 2+6 on my Feld for a 1 mug brew. Was the dryness woody/charred, or smokey/sickly?


----------



## haz_pro

Thanks for your reply.

Yeah that incudes the bloom which was about 50g, for 40ish seconds.

On the dryness, honest answer is I'm not sure. I'd have to do it again to find out (which I'm sure I will in the next few days). I think woody though, certainly not sickly.


----------



## MWJB

If woody, you could try going a little finer. You often get woody, charred, carbony tastes just before you get into the sweeter, juicier zone.


----------



## IggyK

Tad bit coarse 14clicks on the Hario for Rwandan beans from Quarter Horse Coffee maybe a bit on tart side. Although I nailed it at 12clicks for the notes of apple, cherry and red current flavours around 3 to 3:30mins. Beans are rather small and I found on the Hario finer grinds don't really suit them IMO and usually prolong my brew times to around 4 to 5min.


----------



## the_partisan

13.5g V60 on EK43 S #8.5, before and after:


http://imgur.com/q2Q7c


----------



## ScottAllyn

12.5g Temple Cadence roast (a bit chaffy) thru a Comandante C40 set to 17 clicks, V60-01, @MWJB's recipe. Draw-down time was 3:15. Super tasty!


----------



## fatboyslim

Some very nice brew slurries here









Keep 'em coming


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

V60, 225 water, 13.5 coffee, pulse pours then a tap and wiggle.


----------



## GingerBen

Nice tidy one yesterday. V60 15:250g


----------



## fatboyslim

I don't apologise for high resolution....Early stage brew slurry, was so tasty...Foundry Duromina and I hear it's nearly all gone. My top brewed coffee of the year??? Quite possibly...










Jee Batman, how does he take pictures and make tasty coffee at the same time?


----------



## the_partisan

Still getting to grips with new grinder, very fine grind as can be seen, and good flow rate, 21.5% EY but coffee still tasting not as sweet as previous brews, and almost sour. 13.5g / 250g with 2 pulses.


----------



## Zephyp

V60, 14.4/240. 6 pour, last pour at 2:10, drawdown 3:20. Nyeri Kenya.


----------



## ScottAllyn

fatboyslim said:


> Jee Batman, how does he take pictures and make tasty coffee at the same time?


This is what happens when I try that:










I was distracted with making sure that I had the camera handy and forgot to dump my rinse water. I didn't even notice the overflow until looking at the review screen on the camera.


----------



## fatboyslim

ScottAllyn said:


> This is what happens when I try that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was distracted with making sure that I had the camera handy and forgot to dump my rinse water. I didn't even notice the overflow until looking at the review screen on the camera.


Do you definitely have enough stirrers? Stirring is bad


----------



## ScottAllyn

fatboyslim said:


> Do you definitely have enough stirrers? Stirring is bad


I use the wooden one to quickly agitate the grounds immediately after the initial bloom pour; I don't mess with it after that. The metal one is for stirring the coffee in mug at the end of the brew to mix together any extraction layers.


----------



## fatboyslim

The brew slurry to end all brew slurries!


----------



## Scotford

Come at me bros


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Some flat earther walked past this one from this morning and swore he was looking at Australia this one was so flat...


----------



## ashcroc

Scotford said:


> Come at me bros


6 hours 38mins seems like a very long pour to me.  How did it taste?


----------



## Scotford

ashcroc said:


> 6 hours 38mins seems like a very long pour to me.  How did it taste?


You have no idea ?


----------



## iulianato

Light roasts espresso drinker here wanting to see what the pour over fuss is all about.

So this is my first time trying a pour over :

Grinder: Lido ET two turns from 0

Coffee: Foundry Arcangel roasted on 26th

Dripper: Kalita Wave 185

Method:

15g in 250g out in 4 min

Bloom 30s after 100g pour and two 75g spiral pulses

After last pour it dripped very slowly - about 1:30 min.

Not impressed at all by the outcome so definitely I do not know what I'm doing.

I had just a very weak drink with no fruity notes and bitter aftertaste.

Looking forward to hear what I did wrong. Thanks


----------



## MWJB

iulianato said:


> Light roasts espresso drinker here wanting to see what the pour over fuss is all about.
> 
> So this is my first time trying a pour over :
> 
> Grinder: Lido ET two turns from 0
> 
> Coffee: Foundry Arcangel roasted on 26th
> 
> Dripper: Kalita Wave 185
> 
> Method:
> 
> 15g in 250g out in 4 min
> 
> Bloom 30s after 100g pour and two 75g spiral pulses
> 
> After last pour it dripped very slowly - about 1:30 min.
> 
> Not impressed at all by the outcome so definitely I do not know what I'm doing.
> 
> I had just a very weak drink with no fruity notes and bitter aftertaste.
> 
> Looking forward to hear what I did wrong.


Try around 1.25 turns from zero.

Bloom 25g for 40sec, gentle spiral pour & shake to evenly wet.

0:40 pour to 100g in a spiral, pour takes 20sec, water drops straight down from spout (no 'hosing' in an arc from the spout). Brewer will almost drain out.

1:20 pour to 175g straight down middle, pour takes 20s

2:00 pour to 250g straight down middle, pour takes 20s

Gentle swirl of brewer.

Leave for 20-30s after seeing dry bed.


----------



## Mrboots2u

How long after brewing did you taste the drink ?

@iulianato


----------



## iulianato

Mrboots2u said:


> How long after brewing did you taste the drink ?
> 
> @iulianato


Several sips (was hot) immediately and swalows after couple of minutes whet it came at a drinkable temp. Tried it later when it was almost at room temp and but nothing different from warm taste.


----------



## iulianato

MWJB said:


> Try around 1.25 turns from zero.
> 
> Bloom 25g for 40sec, gentle spiral pour & shake to evenly wet.
> 
> 0:40 pour to 100g in a spiral, pour takes 20sec, water drops straight down from spout (no 'hosing' in an arc from the spout). Brewer will almost drain out.
> 
> 1:20 pour to 175g straight down middle, pour takes 20s
> 
> 2:00 pour to 250g straight down middle, pour takes 20s
> 
> Gentle swirl of brewer.
> 
> Leave for 20-30s after seeing dry bed.


Thank you. I'll try this during WE.


----------



## fatboyslim

Rate my puck? Almost a perfect peel.


----------



## Jaychou

Hey guys! Im new in the forum and I must say Im having lots of fun reading this topic! I wanted to share my slurry which I achieved with a wood mill, the first pic was when I didnt know the settings and the grind came out too coarse, then I adjusted the settings and did a second brew. I know is not perfect but this will have to do until I can purchase a decent electric grinder.


----------



## Sheena_Lance

wow that's looks perfect...


----------



## haz_pro

V60 this morning with the April LSOL.

15g>260g>3m11s

2.8 on the feldgrind.

Delicious. I'm rubbish at describing coffee but it's very fruity with an aftertaste of something nice that I can't put my finger on.


----------



## Scotford

Jaychou said:


> Hey guys! Im new in the forum and I must say Im having lots of fun reading this topic! I wanted to share my slurry which I achieved with a wood mill, the first pic was when I didnt know the settings and the grind came out too coarse, then I adjusted the settings and did a second brew. I know is not perfect but this will have to do until I can purchase a decent electric grinder.
> 
> View attachment 34162
> 
> 
> View attachment 34163


You need a raospin and you're all good


----------



## Jaychou

Scotford said:


> You need a raospin and you're all good


I actually did the tap spin but to my taste it got over extracted, so I'm just stirring with a spoon now.


----------



## Scotford

Jaychou said:


> I actually did the tap spin but to my taste it got over extracted, so I'm just stirring with a spoon now.


If anything, a flat bed will promote more even extraction and level out anything that's 'overextracted' in your slurry. Do it straight after the last drops of water are in your brew and let it drain no touching and watch how perfectly your brew bed drains


----------



## Jaychou

Thanks I will try this!


----------



## ScottAllyn

*V60-01.* Ground w/ Vario (Steel Burrs). 14g/225ml. 7 pour, last pour @ 2:10, drawdown 3:08. Temple Cadence Roast.










Came out perfect!


----------



## Jaychou

WOW looks awesome!


----------



## fede_luppi

ScottAllyn said:


> *V60-01.* Ground w/ Vario (Steel Burrs). 14g/225ml. 7 pour, last pour @ 2:10, drawdown 3:08. Temple Cadence Roast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came out perfect!


I also use a Vario with steel burrs. Could you please share your grind settings and the point where your burrs touch? I am having a crisis with my brews in which I can't find the sweet spot anymore. Thanks


----------



## the_partisan

What setting are you using?


----------



## ScottAllyn

fede_luppi said:


> I also use a Vario with steel burrs. Could you please share your grind settings and the point where your burrs touch? I am having a crisis with my brews in which I can't find the sweet spot anymore. Thanks


I used 5L for that one and I've calibrated the burrs so that they're JUST kissing at 1A.


----------



## fatboyslim

Not quite finished brew slurry. Very tasty coffee


----------



## Jaychou

Hi guys! I'm experimenting a little bit with the Kalita Wave and so far I am impressed! I achieved this slurry with Hario Mini Mill - 6 clicks. 300 ml of water and 20 grams of coffee. Any advice will be most appreciated! The taste of the coffee was good, a bit strong and heavy bodied but not umpleasant.


----------



## Kim Baker

Wow great. But i will give you 8 out of 10


----------



## Donegali

My first ever V60, so you're not allowed to laugh......much. Took about 4 mins to fully drain so think I need to go slightly coarser but it tastes pretty damn good! Not sure how to stop the slurry up the sides but am using a Wilfa Svart for my grinder so might be due to fines.


----------



## MWJB

Donegali said:


> My first ever V60, so you're not allowed to laugh......much. Took about 4 mins to fully drain so think I need to go slightly coarser but it tastes pretty damn good! Not sure how to stop the slurry up the sides but am using a Wilfa Svart for my grinder so might be due to fines.


All grinders make fines. Indeed, try a bit coarser, focus more on the grind setting than worrying about 'fines'.

Start or finish your pours with a spiral around the edge of the slurry to wash down the filter walls, when the last of the brew water is in, gently swirl the brewer.

Darker roasts, or beans that break up into an overall finer grind, may still leave some fine coating on the wall...if it tastes good, don't sweat it


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

Here's mine.


----------



## joffy

Just started using a clever dripper. My slurry looks nothing like what others have posted here, it's a smooth paste! Takes about a minute to pour. So should I grind courser?


----------



## the_partisan

How does it taste?

Panama Auromar Natural Geisha from Colonna

16g in 210g out, 1.50% TDS, 20.5% EY with 4 pours










Very much enjoying this one!


----------



## joffy

the_partisan said:


> How does it taste?


Tastes ok.


----------



## Floss

Any idea what I'm doing wrong with this monstrosity? Tried to pour gently in circles but always end up with something that looks like this. Lots of fines not helping the issue I'm sure.


----------



## MWJB

Floss said:


> Any idea what I'm doing wrong with this monstrosity? Tried to pour gently in circles but always end up with something that looks like this. Lots of fines not helping the issue I'm sure.


Coarsen the grind if you think it is too fine.

Your circles don't seem to be going right to the edge of the slurry? This will wash down the filter walls. Also give the brewer a gentle swirl when all the water is in.

What brew weights and pour time, total brew time do you have?


----------



## Floss

MWJB said:


> Coarsen the grind if you think it is too fine.
> 
> Your circles don't seem to be going right to the edge of the slurry? This will wash down the filter walls. Also give the brewer a gentle swirl when all the water is in.
> 
> What brew weights and pour time, total brew time do you have?


Ah Ok, I'd heard to keep away from the walls. This was 15g > 250g in 3:00

It's not that the grind is too fine, I think my mignon produces lots of fines.


----------



## MWJB

Floss said:


> Ah Ok, I'd heard to keep away from the walls. This was 15g > 250g in 3:00
> 
> It's not that the grind is too fine, I think my mignon produces lots of fines.


It's OK to occasionally pour around the edges.

Your Mignon produces a normal amount of fines, unless it is really broken (you would notice this). If the particles are generally too small, it is because the burr gap is too small (set too fine).

What time did your pour end?


----------



## Floss

MWJB said:


> It's OK to occasionally pour around the edges.
> 
> Your Mignon produces a normal amount of fines, unless it is really broken (you would notice this). If the particles are generally too small, it is because the burr gap is too small (set too fine).
> 
> What time did your pour end?


Looking and tasting lots better after pouring to the edges! Cheers! Still tastes a bit 'thin'. This was 16g > 250g in 3:30


----------



## MWJB

Floss said:


> Looking and tasting lots better after pouring to the edges! Cheers! Still tastes a bit 'thin'. This was 16g > 250g in 3:30.


What is the bitterness like? If it's thin, weak and rather bitter/smokey it could be because you are a bit fine.

How long is it between the last water you add and dry bed?

Wondering if you could go a little coarser?


----------



## fluffles

Melodrip brew


----------



## Rakesh

Dark arts Costa Rica


----------



## fatboyslim

Rakesh said:


> Dark arts Costa Rica


what setting you using? I'm usually at 3 or 2


----------



## Rakesh

fatboyslim said:


> what setting you using? I'm usually at 3 or 2


In between at 2.5 usually, but depends on the bean, the flexibility of this thing is fantastic.


----------



## Scotford

Kaboom.


----------



## Syenitic

Scotford said:


> Kaboom.


If it wasn't for the colour of the stain in the filter I'd be thinking you'd poured over tea! Is that just chaff sitting atop the bed. Or is your grinder slicing Waffer Thin coffee?


----------



## Scotford

Syenitic said:


> If it wasn't for the colour of the stain in the filter I'd be thinking you'd poured over tea! Is that just chaff sitting atop the bed. Or is your grinder slicing Waffer Thin coffee?


Yeah there's a bit of chaff at the top. Grinding really coarse these days so get a decent bit coming out the chute.


----------



## fatboyslim

Scotford said:


> Yeah there's a bit of chaff at the top. Grinding really coarse these days so get a decent bit coming out the chute.


Sounds like you need to sort out you chaffy chute


----------



## CrazyH

I've found pouring super gently in to the clever prevents it clogging and maintaining a bed. I made two that came out like this morning although they both came out kind of strong - not bitter but kind of intense, with a 1:15 ratio. I reckon a fair amount of extraction is happening during the pour. Not sure if to up the ratio, go shorter or courser .


----------



## MWJB

CrazyH said:


> View attachment 37326
> 
> 
> I've found pouring super gently in to the clever prevents it clogging and maintaining a bed. I made two that came out like this morning although they both came out kind of strong - not bitter but kind of intense, with a 1:15 ratio. I reckon a fair amount of extraction is happening during the pour. Not sure if to up the ratio, go shorter or courser .


Sorry, are you drip brewing or steeping? If steeping, either pour all the water quickly in one go, or add the water first, then the coffee. Draw down time is just a function of grind & dose, it doesn't mean much in itself...could be 1:00 could be 4:00 & both could be OK

1:15 sounds normal for steeping, under-extracted coffee can, counter-intuitively be quite bold, as you extract more it can get clearer/cleaner.


----------



## CrazyH

MWJB said:


> Sorry, are you drip brewing or steeping? If steeping, either pour all the water quickly in one go, or add the water first, then the coffee. Draw down time is just a function of grind & dose, it doesn't mean much in itself...could be 1:00 could be 4:00 & both could be OK
> 
> 1:15 sounds normal for steeping, under-extracted coffee can, counter-intuitively be quite bold, as you extract more it can get clearer/cleaner.


steeping.

When I pour all in one go I find draw down times quite random, it seems like sometimes fines partially clog the paper and sometimes it just drains normally. Doesn't necessarily make it taste bad, though.

Usually i add water first and that seems to give me most consistent results but thought i'd try something else this morning. (sometimes with lighter coffees if just can't seem to get sweet)


----------



## Scotford

CrazyH said:


> View attachment 37326
> 
> 
> I've found pouring super gently in to the clever prevents it clogging and maintaining a bed. I made two that came out like this morning although they both came out kind of strong - not bitter but kind of intense, with a 1:15 ratio. I reckon a fair amount of extraction is happening during the pour. Not sure if to up the ratio, go shorter or courser .


Looks like you wanna be getting some Hario V60 03 papers and doing a little bit of origami. You won't regret it.


----------



## the_partisan

Honey processed Pacamara from El Salvador Los Pirineos, roasted by Talor & Jorgen brewed on Moccamaster. 19.5% EY

For some reason these beans give me some of the quickest Moccamaster brew I've seen, just under 3 minutes for 27g coffee to 490g water. Typically it's around 3:30-4:00.


----------



## Zephyp

V60 01. 14.4g and 250g. Kenyan. Drawdown 4:06.

What am I doing wrong that causes the silt or fines gather on one side? I stir the bloom, pour 5-6 times and swirl after the last. I always pour from the right relative to the photo and try to pour somewhat straight down, but maybe I'm pushing the fines away from the left and they stick to the right.


----------



## Mrboots2u

How does it taste?

Do you have a "spin" as the water draws down ?

Draw down time might be a little on the long side ? what your pour regime ?


----------



## MWJB

@Zephyp if you're pouring from the right hand side, it looks like the water may not be dropping down on the right hand side of the brewer/bed?

Grind does look a bit fine.


----------



## Zephyp

Mrboots2u said:


> How does it taste?
> 
> Do you have a "spin" as the water draws down ?
> 
> Draw down time might be a little on the long side ? what your pour regime ?


I spin the dripper yeah, what some would call the Rao spin. I couldn't spin it too hard since there is quite a bit of water at the end of pouring and the bed is pretty full. With the small V60 01 I'd spin it on the floor if I went after it too hard. I think this is something that builds up during the brewing before the spin.

0:00 - 30g Bloom

0:30 - 65g

0:50 - 100g

1:10 - 135g

1:30 - 170g

1:50 - 205g

2:10 - 240g

Spin

This was pretty fine with 16 clicks on the grinder. With 19 clicks I got 3:46 the day before.



MWJB said:


> @Zephyp if you're pouring from the right hand side, it looks like the water may not be dropping down on the right hand side of the brewer/bed?
> 
> Grind does look a bit fine.


I was thinking that there could be some negative effect to it, and it might affect the drain on the right side a little. I could rotate the dripper, but then I'd also be agitating a bit more between pours. I try not to hose it, but in order to get the 35g into the bed in 10 seconds, I need enough flow that some hosing occurs, and when I pour from the right, that is probably causing some streams which causes the fines to bunch up like that (Bonavita electric btw). I'm guessing it's my pouring that is the root cause. I'll try to be gentler and pour more evenly across the entire bed today.

Might be a bit too fine, yeah. It was 16 clicks on Comandante MK3. 19 clicks was not too bad, but I wanted to see what happened. I try finding a sweetspot with a coffee, then buy a different coffee, don't think it's good enough and start fiddling with grind again. I keep the recipe consistent. I know you've said to dial it in and keep it there, but it's difficult when I get a brand new bag, the first 3-4 cups aren't very good and I still got most of the bag left.


----------



## MWJB

You shouldn't need to rotate the dripper. I wouldn't worry either if, as brew progresses, the actual pour time goes a bit over 10s. As water level in the kettle drops & flow slows, I might actually finish the pour around 2:25-ish.


----------



## Zephyp

Four clicks coarser. Drawdown 3:40-ish. This is with tabbed filters by the way, the ones that come in a lose plastic bag. So they will be slower than the 40-pack whites.

Poured gentler and more evenly today.


----------



## the_partisan

This is what a Moccamaster brew (28g/500g , with supermarket commercial ground coffee) looks like if you don't intervene with the brewer in any way..



















It was still 21.5% EY, though hard to say the evenness. I don't really know the relationship of a flat bed & even extraction in this kind of cone (Melitta-style).

It's very hard to say anything about flavour since the coffee smells really vile.


----------



## the_partisan

Super clean brew at EK43 S #14 (6 o'clock) 15g/240g, 40g poured every 30 sec x 6 - water drawn down fully between every pour.. , 19.5% EY


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Super clean brew at EK43 S #14 (6 o'clock) 15g/240g, 40g poured every 30 sec x 6 - water drawn down fully between every pour.. , 19.5% EY


This still the Nic. Limoncillo?


----------



## fatboyslim

I've not done one in awhile so here we go. Tasty Triple Co LSOL


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> This still the Nic. Limoncillo?


Yes it's the December sub. Are you brewing the same?


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Yes it's the December sub. Are you brewing the same?


Yes I am, found the flavour shifting more toward red fruit rather than yellow fruit as time moves on. All very tasty though.


----------



## jonnycooper29

This is my second ever v60 pour over attempt. Not looking quite as tidy as most of the others (not sure why?), but still tasted decent with Rave's Guatemala La Esmarelda.










I was curious to see if pour over could lean me away from espresso, to get more flavour subtlety with the lighter roasts. It may still be very early days with my v60 technique/recipes, but I can see both have their places.


----------



## the_partisan

Talor & Jorgen, Washed Ethiopia Boji

V60, 15g coffee and 6x40g pours, 30 sec apart, 20.5% EY

Rather muddier looking brew than usual, it's a challenging coffee to brew, I think. This morning's Moccamaster brew ended up tasting rather overextracted unfortunately.

Taste profile seems to have changed since last brew of yesterday, lots of very sweet peach and unlike before not much citrus.


----------



## the_partisan

jonnycooper29 said:


> This is my second ever v60 pour over attempt. Not looking quite as tidy as most of the others (not sure why?), but still tasted decent with Rave's Guatemala La Esmarelda.
> 
> I was curious to see if pour over could lean me away from espresso, to get more flavour subtlety with the lighter roasts. It may still be very early days with my v60 technique/recipes, but I can see both have their places.


What recipe are you using?


----------



## jonnycooper29

the_partisan said:


> What recipe are you using?


17g->250g, 5 pours of 50g, pouring when each pour has dripped through, finished at 2 mins 32s. Niche set to around where calibration triangle is.


----------



## the_partisan

That seems on the strong side, you could try 1:16 and a coarser grind.


----------



## the_partisan

Holistik's Kenya Kamwangi

Kinu M47 2+0, 15g coffee, 6x40g pours, draw down at 4:00

1.56% TDS, 21.8% EY, very clean and like ripe red berry juice

Now off to





 about how my small conical burr grinder can extract to 22% EY


----------



## MWJB

the_partisan said:


> Now off to


Ahh, good old Kenyans, they can improve the 'performance' of even the lowliest grinders


----------



## the_partisan

MWJB said:


> Ahh, good old Kenyans, they can improve the 'performance' of even the lowliest grinders


Tried with EK43 S, #12, same recipe

1.7% TDS, 24.5% EY - very similar flavour wise, but more intense, super sweet but quite acidic too, likely the water needs more buffer perhaps to balance it out or need to go back to the usual #14 grind size.

It's extremely soluble and yes makes the grinder look good


----------



## Breezy

Also starting my v60 journey and have been experimenting with which brew techniques to use and it seems the pulsed pours are quite popular as supposed to 3 big pours? also is anyone using a rhino hand grinder as im using this for my v60 and keeping my mignon set for espresso grind


----------



## MWJB

3 big pulses are still pulses? Even if you pour all the water in one go, unless you literally dump it all straight in, you still have a pour rate - whether you keep a consistent stream, or break it up into pulses (can be easier to track). Keeping that pour rate consistent is the key to keeping brews consistent.

I used a Rhino for a set of 10 brews with V60, a couple of exploratory grind settings to dial in, then 10 brews - each the first brew from a different bag of coffee, this is the only change. Brew consistency was no worse than with Feldgrind, nor a Lido E.

In terms of brew time consistency in this example means 7/10 brews are +/-12sec.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Getting to grips with what a set of Silver Knight burrs can do (thanks Lee) regarding amount of fines in the grind


----------



## the_partisan

Looks like we have the same burrs. What setting is that?

Don't quite get what you mean by "number of fines in the grind".


----------



## fluffles

the_partisan said:


> Looks like we have the same burrs. What setting is that?
> 
> Don't quite get what you mean by "number of fines in the grind".


Don't interrupt him or he'll lose count


----------



## Zephyp

Washed Yirgacheffe, around 28 on a C40. I'm testing different number of pours, this one had four after bloom. Drawdown 3:10. Very nice coffee: bright, citrus, flowers. Could maybe be a tad sweeter.


----------



## fatboyslim

Getting back into v60s again. Maybe my first v60 brew slurry shot!?!


----------



## Zephyp

Tried something new today.

Method: Pour 30g in outwards spirals over the grounds. Wait 30s. Pour the rest in the middle at 35g/20s intervals. No stir, no spin, no nothing.









Pretty good coffee.


----------



## Zephyp

This might be the most uniform and even bed I've ever had.

I put two metal filters (one coarse and one IMS) in the Aeropress, put it on top of the V60 and poured everything through it. The filters create a sort of showerhead and distribute the drops across the bed. No stirring or spinning. I used 40g bloom to make sure I got it all wet and then free-poured the rest. Mostly continous, a few breaks, making sure the bed never ran dry. I think I finished pouring a bit over 2 minutes and it drew down in 2:40. Very clean and smooth cup, but also not the most interesting. I want to try different grinder settings and pouring regime to see what I can get out of this. Closest you can get to an automatic dripper I suppose. I think it can be a very consistent method, so it would be nice if I found a recipe where I get some nice flavors out of it.


----------



## the_partisan

You may try grinding a lot finer. With so little agitation, you need the fine grind. Too low temperatures also can be an issue with that method.


----------



## Rakesh

One from the freezer archives this morning.


----------



## Breezy

What are people's thoughts on the Scott Rao method basically 3 x dose volume for the bloom then wait 45 seconds and pour the rest fairly quickly.

tried the usual pulse pour method of around 6 pours with a Guatemalan bean I had which I couldn't get the flavours to come out from but with the rao method in about 2 min 10 seconds I got a fairly decent cup


----------



## MWJB

Breezy said:


> What are people's thoughts on the Scott Rao method basically 3 x dose volume for the bloom then wait 45 seconds and pour the rest fairly quickly.
> 
> tried the usual pulse pour method of around 6 pours with a Guatemalan bean I had which I couldn't get the flavours to come out from but with the rao method in about 2 min 10 seconds I got a fairly decent cup


Rao's method is for larger brews (~20g dose & up), pulse pouring can also be for larger brews with a coarser grind, or smaller brews (13-15g dose) with a typical drip grind.

If you used the same grind for Rao & pulsed pour brews, then the pulse poured brew would be a higher extraction, you have to balance average pour rate (more important to keep this constant than total brew time) with grind size.

Origin of bean doesn't matter much, once you have established a good datum grind setting - only minor tweaks should be needed, if any.


----------



## Breezy

So using the pulse pour method I would need fewer pours to reduce extraction time?



MWJB said:


> Rao's method is for larger brews (~20g dose & up), pulse pouring can also be for larger brews with a coarser grind, or smaller brews (13-15g dose) with a typical drip grind.
> 
> If you used the same grind for Rao & pulsed pour brews, then the pulse poured brew would be a higher extraction, you have to balance average pour rate (more important to keep this constant than total brew time) with grind size.
> 
> Origin of bean doesn't matter much, once you have established a good datum grind setting - only minor tweaks should be needed, if any.


----------



## MWJB

Breezy said:


> So using the pulse pour method I would need fewer pours to reduce extraction time?


Rao's method is 1 to 2 pours. You can't really do fewer than that?

Extraction time is somewhat relative to pour time/rate. It's the pour rate you need to nail down & let brew time be what it will be.

But let's say your brews are 3:00, plus or minus 30s. To get that with a fine grind (more resistance) you need a greater weight of water over the bed (Rao method).

With a coarser grind you need to have a lower weight of water on the same dose (less bed resistance), so that the water passes more slowly to hit a similar extraction (pulsed method, AKA Rao's old method).

With a very coarse grind you could stretch out the same brew to 4:00+ by pouring very small pulses. It all depends on grind size for that brew.


----------



## Breezy

Ok makes sense so reducing the number of pours will increase the volume and extraction rate which should give me a quicker extraction, seems 5 to 6 pours is seems normal for around 3:20 extraction?



MWJB said:


> Rao's method is 1 to 2 pours. You can't really do fewer than that?
> 
> Extraction time is somewhat relative to pour time/rate. It's the pour rate you need to nail down & let brew time be what it will be.
> 
> But let's say your brews are 3:00, plus or minus 30s. To get that with a fine grind (more resistance) you need a greater weight of water over the bed (Rao method).
> 
> With a coarser grind you need to have a lower weight of water on the same dose (less bed resistance), so that the water passes more slowly to hit a similar extraction (pulsed method, AKA Rao's old method).
> 
> With a very coarse grind you could stretch out the same brew to 4:00+ by pouring very small pulses. It all depends on grind size for that brew.


----------



## MWJB

Breezy said:


> Ok makes sense so reducing the number of pours will increase the volume and extraction rate which should give me a quicker extraction, seems 5 to 6 pours is seems normal for around 3:20 extraction?


Not really, you're unlikely to get typical extraction at much less than 2:30, my 2x V60s today were 2:29 & 2:37 with a 20s bloom & 6 pours 20s apart. No appreciable flow/extraction for the 1st 20s. This was with an 02 brewer, with an 01 I would have poured with more spirals, as this can take a more turbulent pour, and the brew would have taken a bit longer for the same pour rate. So I'd expect extraction rate to be fairly similar, because the finer grind will hold back the larger volume of liquid longer than a coarser grind (like you might use with a pulse pour) would.

You're still focussing on brew time, you can only aim for a range of brew time for a consistent pour rate.

You can indeed pour 6 pulses, say, every 30s for a 3:20 brew time, but there might be significant periods of dry bed during the brew (maybe not for slower brewing coffees).

The brew size, grind size & the pouring sets the extraction. Not the brew time (it's just a rough guide).


----------



## Breezy

Interesting although I'm currently using your method for light roasted beans with a medium / coarse grind and 6 pulse pours but I guess like you say the time is just a ballpark and I guess for certain beans the grind needs adjustment but it would be easier to just not have to mess around with the grind settings too much I'm currently due to upgrade my hand grinder to a field so long that will give some better reference for grind settings too



MWJB said:


> Not really, you're unlikely to get typical extraction at much less than 2:30, my 2x V60s today were 2:29 & 2:37 with a 20s bloom & 6 pours 20s apart. No appreciable flow/extraction for the 1st 20s. This was with an 02 brewer, with an 01 I would have poured with more spirals, as this can take a more turbulent pour, and the brew would have taken a bit longer for the same pour rate. So I'd expect extraction rate to be fairly similar, because the finer grind will hold back the larger volume of liquid longer than a coarser grind (like you might use with a pulse pour) would.
> 
> You're still focussing on brew time, you can only aim for a range of brew time for a consistent pour rate.
> 
> You can indeed pour 6 pulses, say, every 30s for a 3:20 brew time, but there might be significant periods of dry bed during the brew (maybe not for slower brewing coffees).
> 
> The brew size, grind size & the pouring sets the extraction. Not the brew time (it's just a rough guide).


----------



## garethuk

> On 25/01/2019 at 09:18, the_partisan said:
> 
> Holistik's Kenya Kamwangi
> 
> Kinu M47 2+0, 15g coffee, 6x40g pours, draw down at 4:00
> 
> 1.56% TDS, 21.8% EY, very clean and like ripe red berry juice
> 
> Now off to


 @the_partisan could I ask are you doing a bloom with this method (if so what time?) or are you just doing the six 40g pours?

Also what size grind are you using? Just as a ball park is it closer to say a fine aeropress or a French press?

I have tried and enjoyed the Scott Rao method mentioned on this thread, but wanted to give another method a shot.

Thank you.

Gareth


----------



## Breezy

garethuk said:


> @the_partisan could I ask are you doing a bloom with this method (if so what time?) or are you just doing the six 40g pours?
> 
> Also what size grind are you using? Just as a ball park is it closer to say a fine aeropress or a French press?
> 
> I have tried and enjoyed the Scott Rao method mentioned on this thread, but wanted to give another method a shot.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Gareth


 I too have found that recently the most consistent brews I've had have been with the 4:6 method and I'm sure the recent addition of the feld2 has helped with being able to ensure grind consistency and make easy adjustments

so what's been working for me is the following using a 16:1 ratio

225g / 13.5g

0:00 36g

0:45 90g

1:30 135g

2:15 180g

3:00 225g

around 2-10/11 on the feld2 and total brew time at around 4 mins although this morning I had a Bolivian bean which finished at just under 5 minutes and still tasted great

water temp around 94oC


----------



## garethuk

@Breezy

Thanks for this. I've never used a feld2. Have done a quick google search and so just to confirm that's a relatively fine grind?

Thanks.

Gareth


----------



## garethuk

sorry just seen the Tetsu Kasuya video, looks like it's a relatively coarse grind.


----------



## the_partisan

Not sure how to describe the grind size I used there, if you have a Kruve it was about 11%<400 and 20% > 1200

So coarser than cupping or Aeropress. Not particularly coarse though, enough to allow good flow through the bed. If you use a too fine grind with 6 pours the bed will likely get clogged.


----------



## Breezy

garethuk said:


> @Breezy
> 
> Thanks for this. I've never used a feld2. Have done a quick google search and so just to confirm that's a relatively fine grind?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Gareth


 Slightly coarser grind which is also what seems to work better for multiple / pulse pours.

the feld2 is in another league in comparison to the rhino hand grinder which I was using before!


----------



## the_partisan

Still dialling the Behmor brewer, this was done using 30g/500g, Wave 185 filters.

Rwanda Karisimbi from Kiss the Hippo

ground at #11 on the EK43 S. I tried brewing at 94C with 40 sec preinfusion and ended up at 1.37% TDS/20% EY Tasted mostly ok, kind of sour but also little bit of bitterness. The brew was quite clean so I might try grind finer.


----------



## jazzersi

How is my V60 slurry? 🧐I think I am too fine at the moment - are the cracks around the edges anything to be worried about?


----------



## MWJB

I've never seen cracks like that before.

Does look a bit fine, but hard to tell, if you agitate a lot you can get a silty layer sitting on top of the bed.

How did it taste?

Can you describe the brew regime, or post a video?


----------



## jazzersi

MWJB said:


> I've never seen cracks like that before.
> 
> Does look a bit fine, but hard to tell, if you agitate a lot you can get a silty layer sitting on top of the bed.
> 
> How did it taste?
> 
> Can you describe the brew regime, or post a video?


 Might just be as the bed dried out, the photo wasn't immediately post brew.

I will make a video tomorrow, but I have been following Hoffman method with a slightly longer bloom as you suggested yesterday.

The taste was a little bit flat, with a little fruit but not tons. This was at '30' out of 60 on my grinder and took around 4:15 to completely finish. Yesterday used 22 out of 60 and had a nicer tasting cup (more fruit, more transparency) that brewed faster despite being a finer grind, not that that is very useful info! Also - I am dosing highly (37.5g for 500ml) which I think worked fine initially because I was getting more coffee stuck to the sides, now I am managing to get more off with better swirling I think it is overdosed somewhat.


----------



## MWJB

jazzersi said:


> Might just be as the bed dried out, the photo wasn't immediately post brew.
> 
> I will make a video tomorrow, but I have been following Hoffman method with a slightly longer bloom as you suggested yesterday.
> 
> The taste was a little bit flat, with a little fruit but not tons. This was at '30' out of 60 on my grinder and took around 4:15 to completely finish. Yesterday used 22 out of 60 and had a nicer tasting cup (more fruit, more transparency) that brewed faster despite being a finer grind, not that that is very useful info! Also - I am dosing highly (37.5g for 500ml) which I think worked fine initially because I was getting more coffee stuck to the sides, now I am managing to get more off with better swirling I think it is overdosed somewhat.


 You said yesterday that you didn't have a gooseneck.

I didn't realise you were making such large brews, reduce the bloom time to 45s for 500ml. I tend to brew by the mug, so I don't have much of a frame of reference for a 500ml brew poured with a regular kettle.

You shouldn't need to be brewing at 75g/L, you can if you want of course, but 65-70g/L should work fine.

What kind of "fruit"? Is it reflective of the notes & ripe fruit?

It's better to describe exactly what you did (when did you finish the pour?), rather than to allude to a video that you are only half following. It's very odd that the finer grind resulted in a faster brew, something else must be at play.


----------



## jazzersi

MWJB said:


> You said yesterday that you didn't have a gooseneck.
> 
> I didn't realise you were making such large brews, reduce the bloom time to 45s for 500ml. I tend to brew by the mug, so I don't have much of a frame of reference for a 500ml brew poured with a regular kettle.
> 
> You shouldn't need to be brewing at 75g/L, you can if you want of course, but 65-70g/L should work fine.
> 
> What kind of "fruit"? Is it reflective of the notes & ripe fruit?
> 
> It's better to describe exactly what you did (when did you finish the pour?), rather than to allude to a video that you are only half following. It's very odd that the finer grind resulted in a faster brew, something else must be at play.


 I don't have a gooseneck, but James says using a normal kettle is fine in his video. I normally end up pulsing the pour towards the end to get the whole 500g in. I'll make a proper video tomorrow, don't have detailed enough notes to be able to properly describe everything now. I'm also not sure I have a refined enough palette to distinguish between fruits, but the notes suggest blackcurrant and molasses which makes sense with what I am tasting (although that is not the main taste, hence my dissatisfaction with my brewing). I'll report back  Thank you so much for your help and attention!

I'm sure the discrepancies in time is down to my inconsistent pours.


----------



## jazzersi

I return with too much info! Used a coarser grind and 32g. Attached is a photo of grinds and the bed post brew (weird crater). Drawdown took 4:30 ish so quite long.

There is a whole video of the brew here: https://photos.app.goo.gl/3aBB5oTcnjM8JqHD8 I put the phone down around 3' to swirl the brew around.

Used slightly too much water for bloom, turns out holding phone, timing and making coffee at once is a challenge!

Taste: tastes quite weak to my taste, but not unpleasant. Some blackberry and sweetness, but not a lot.


----------



## MWJB

Video saying "will be ready soon"?

What was the grind setting & bloom time/weight?

Dimple in the bed will be where you added a drop of water at the end. It's not a sign of anything in particular.


----------



## jazzersi

Weird - try this link https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mvjOZ6kyCXZsYcRSdRJQYqnYZzwyGdZK/view?usp=drivesdk

Bloom was just over 70g for about 45s


----------



## MWJB

jazzersi said:


> Weird - try this link https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mvjOZ6kyCXZsYcRSdRJQYqnYZzwyGdZK/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Bloom was just over 70g for about 45s


 Grind setting?


----------



## jazzersi

MWJB said:


> Grind setting?


 Sorry. This was '40' on my SGP


----------



## MWJB

jazzersi said:


> Weird - try this link https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mvjOZ6kyCXZsYcRSdRJQYqnYZzwyGdZK/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Bloom was just over 70g for about 45s


 Whoa! Easy there, just watched only the bloom, you are massively over agitating, you just need to get the grounds wet, that's all.

You're trying to make too much coffee in that brewer, work out how much water it will take in one pour, without any risk of overflowing, get the water in faster.


----------



## jazzersi

MWJB said:


> Whoa! Easy there, just watched only the bloom, you are massively over agitating, you just need to get the grounds wet, that's all.
> 
> You're trying to make too much coffee in that brewer, work out how much water it will take in one pour, without any risk of overflowing, get the water in faster.


 Ok, thanks. What will over agitating do? I'm making 500ml, isn't that pretty standard for two cups?


----------



## MWJB

jazzersi said:


> Ok, thanks. What will over agitating do? I'm making 500ml, isn't that pretty standard for two cups?


 Over agitating will make your brews take longer & make timings too hard to track. It will also obscure clarity, brews will be flat/muddy at any extraction, so if you think the brew is flat/bitter, you might be tempted to grind coarser, with no evidence that you are over-extracing, thus you will under-extract further.

If you need 2x220ml cup fulls, then stick with 500ml brew water, but try and get the water in by 1:45 total. Start the main pour as a spiral, when you have liquid above the bed, go to the centre & stay there. If you stir the surface at the end, you don't need to swirl it again.


----------



## jazzersi

MWJB said:


> Over agitating will make you brews take longer & make timings too hard to track. It will also obscure clarity, brews will beflat/muddy at any extraction, so if you think the brew is flat/bitter, you might be tempted to grind coarser,with no evidence that you are over-extracing, thus you will under-extract further.
> 
> If you need 2x220ml cup fulls, then stick with 500ml brew water, but try and get the water in by 1:45 total. Start the main pour as a spiral, when you have liquid above the bed, go to the centre & stay there. If you stir the surface at the end, you don't need to swirl it again.


 Brilliant - thanks for this. Next time I'll try way less swirling etc and more pouring. The lack of clarity is definitely something I'm finding with my v60 brews, they're almost tasting like instant coffee. Again thank you so much for taking so much time to help.


----------



## jazzersi

MWJB said:


> Over agitating will make your brews take longer & make timings too hard to track. It will also obscure clarity, brews will be flat/muddy at any extraction, so if you think the brew is flat/bitter, you might be tempted to grind coarser, with no evidence that you are over-extracing, thus you will under-extract further.
> 
> If you need 2x220ml cup fulls, then stick with 500ml brew water, but try and get the water in by 1:45 total. Start the main pour as a spiral, when you have liquid above the bed, go to the centre & stay there. If you stir the surface at the end, you don't need to swirl it again.


 Today's update! Did what you suggested with same grind and dose as yesterday:

- less agitation in bloom

- pour started at 45' and 500g water in by 1'47 all in the centre after initial spiral

- a little stir

- drawdown finished at 2'47

Result: a nice cup of coffee! Way more acidity, some lemon flavours (?) and some blackcurrant. Would like a little more strength - would I achieve that with grind size?

Slurry below, quite a lot stuck to walls. I think partly this is due to SGP making a fair few fines. Is this a problem?


----------



## MWJB

jazzersi said:


> Today's update! Did what you suggested with same grind and dose as yesterday:
> 
> - less agitation in bloom
> 
> - pour started at 45' and 500g water in by 1'47 all in the centre after initial spiral
> 
> - a little stir
> 
> - drawdown finished at 2'47
> 
> Result: a nice cup of coffee! Way more acidity, some lemon flavours (?) and some blackcurrant. Would like a little more strength - would I achieve that with grind size?
> 
> Slurry below, quite a lot stuck to walls. I think partly this is due to SGP making a fair few fines. Is this a problem?


 Cool! 

If you want to tone down the acidity/brightness, go a little finer. If you like the flavour balance & just want it a little stronger, use a little more coffee.

I very much doubt your SGP has a problem in terms of fines production. If you do the gentlest, tiniest swirl after getting all the water in, this might wash off the filter walls, but to be honest, I'd focus on what it tastes like, rather than what the filter looks like.


----------



## jazzersi

MWJB said:


> Cool! 🙂
> 
> If you want to tone down the acidity/brightness, go a little finer. If you like the flavour balance & just want it a little stronger, use a little more coffee.
> 
> I very much doubt your SGP has a problem in terms of fines production. If you do the gentlest, tiniest swirl after getting all the water in, this might wash off the filter walls, but to be honest, I'd focus on what it tastes like, rather than what the filter looks like.


 Ok brilliant. Is 2'47 closer to what you'd expect for a 500g brew? Thank you so much for your help, it really is appreciated.


----------



## MWJB

jazzersi said:


> Ok brilliant. Is 2'47 closer to what you'd expect for a 500g brew? Thank you so much for your help, it really is appreciated.


 I don't focus on brew time as being a sign of much, you need to do many brews, with a consistent pour & a whole bunch of coffees for it to be meaningful. I also don't make many 500ml V60s. But, without reading too much into this, the last 3 I made ended 2:50 to 3:02 with 45s bloom, but I used a gooseneck. Again, focus on how the grind setting affects the flavour, if you enjoy the flavour & balance the time can't be wrong.

Hmmm. On reflection, I could have just said, "Yes"


----------



## Xabi17

Can't remember exactly the timings for this one as it was a couple of days ago, but generally how does this look for v60 02, 19g / 320ml? Using the Hoffman method at the moment, (start timer at first water, up to 38ml water, brief swirl to wet grounds then 45s bloom, then up to 60% / 192ml by 1:15 then up to 100% / 320ml by 1:45, quick stir then brief swirl to settle the bed, generally around 3:30 drawdown) which I think I'm following fairly accurately albeit without a gooseneck kettle. How should I be pouring in terms of circling?

This looks like a fairly flat bed to me, it seems to taste decent (but nothing mind blowing - my first times with this grinder and a v60 so maybe just not ideal beans for my tastes) and correct drawdown time though comparison to the above suggests I might have too course of a grind? This is around 2.2 on a feldgrind.

Another question if someone doesn't mind answering, how much of the water should I be expecting to lose in the bed? On the cold filter Hoffman method, I'm using 100g ice and 220g hot water but only getting out 280g of coffee, is a full 40g that's retained in the bed reasonable?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## MWJB

Xabi17 said:


> Another question if someone doesn't mind answering, how much of the water should I be expecting to lose in the bed? On the cold filter Hoffman method, I'm using 100g ice and 220g hot water but only getting out 280g of coffee, is a full 40g that's retained in the bed reasonable?


 Yes, you'll lose about twice the weight of the coffee dose in absorbed water.


----------



## Xabi17

MWJB said:


> Yes, you'll lose about twice the weight of the coffee dose in absorbed water.


 Thanks! I assume therefore all methods are to be followed for amounts "in"


----------



## MWJB

Xabi17 said:


> Thanks! I assume therefore all methods are to be followed for amounts "in"


 Indeed, drip/manual brew ratios refer to the amount in, amount out is just implied but not stated (it varies some, but really if it's from 1.7x to 2.4x the dose no one is going to care about a swing of 13g of drink in the cup, in your case).

Just be sure to let the brewer sit for a bit (30-40s) after dry bed and your brews will be consistent, if your input is.


----------



## supersemps

Any thoughts on this? Wilfa svart silver grinder (older faster motor) 15g 250ml brew. 3:10 draw down to bed plus extra drip through time. The fines on filter are typical for me. I stir bloom (2:1) lightly until 30s then 2/3 pour and swirl. Draw down a few seconds and then remaining 1/3 swirl again and let drain through.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breezy

that looks quite course... i've been playing with my methods recently as my cups have been a bit consistent mainly due to throwing some Ethiopian beans into the mix and having recently seen a post on reddit regarding flow rates it got me thinking as with more pours its probably harder to achieve a consistent flow rate than it is with fewer pours.

Then whilst on a reddit v60 rabbit hole i found this slight variation on the hoffman method 

Tried this morning with two different types of beans whilst focusing on keeping the pouring consistent and it resulted it much brighter flavorful brews using a finer grind

v60 Method for 15/250 ratio:

0:00-0:40 40g bloom

0:40-1:00 110g pour (150g total)

1:00-1:20 100g pour (250 g total)

gentle swirl after last pour


----------



## MWJB

supersemps said:


> Any thoughts on this? Wilfa svart silver grinder (older faster motor) 15g 250ml brew. 3:10 draw down to bed plus extra drip through time. The fines on filter are typical for me. I stir bloom (2:1) lightly until 30s then 2/3 pour and swirl. Draw down a few seconds and then remaining 1/3 swirl again and let drain through.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 How did it taste?

You don't need to stir the bloom for 30s, just a few seconds after adding the bloom water will do, if you dig deep into the bed.

What is your pour timing? (Total brew time is just a function of that vs grind setting & varies with different coffees).


----------



## Rapid

What's going wrong here do you think? In terms of the coffee all up the top? Likely too coarse or down to the pour?

Method used - Hoffmans. 30g/500. 70g bloom for 45 seconds, including aggressive swirl at the start as opposed to stirring. 300ml total to 1m 15. 500ml to 1m 45. rao swirl when approx half way down the filter. Finished at 3 minutes (1m 15 draw down).


----------



## MWJB

Rapid said:


> What's going wrong here do you think? In terms of the coffee all up the top? Likely too coarse or down to the pour?
> 
> Method used - Hoffmans. 30g/500. 70g bloom for 45 seconds, including aggressive swirl at the start as opposed to stirring. 300ml total to 1m 15. 500ml to 1m 45. rao swirl when approx half way down the filter. Finished at 3 minutes (1m 15 draw down).


 What's wrong with the taste?

If the grind is too coarse, then large particles will float & settle on the walls of the filter.

But, you seem to have fine sediment on the surface of the bed?

If so, grind finer & swirl less aggressively. If you're going to swirl at end of pour (I don't recommend that you do though), do it as soon as you can without spilling. If the liquid is halfway down the tide mark, the swirl can't clean the walls.


----------



## Rapid

MWJB said:


> What's wrong with the taste?
> 
> If the grind is too coarse, then large particles will float & settle on the walls of the filter.
> 
> But, you seem to have fine sediment on the surface of the bed?
> 
> If so, grind finer & swirl less aggressively. If you're going to swirl at end of pour (I don't recommend that you do though), do it as soon as you can without spilling. If the liquid is halfway down the tide mark, the swirl can't clean the walls.


 The taste is just 'lacking'. Sweetness mainly I'd say. It's not terrible but i feel like I've just got the outer layer of an onion essentially.

Large particles definitely floated in this. I can see it happening as I pour phase 2 (after the bloom). Unfortunately this pack was sent pre ground in error so I can't change the grind. I'm glad that I know for future reference though. In fairness the first thing I said when I opened the pack was that it looked waaaay too coarse. I wasn't sure if that may have been influenced by it being a peaberry?

What would be your method on 500g liquid buddy? What's the reason for not swirling at the end? I'm still new to this so you certainly know a lot more than I do but I think Hoffman goes that way to ensure a flat bed and in theory a more even extraction. I'm certainly open to trying different methods, especially from your recommendation(s).

Cheers.


----------



## MWJB

Rapid said:


> What would be your method on 500g liquid buddy? What's the reason for not swirling at the end? I'm still new to this so you certainly know a lot more than I do but I think Hoffman goes that way to ensure a flat bed and in theory a more even extraction. I'm certainly open to trying different methods, especially from your recommendation(s).
> 
> Cheers.


 I don't brew with 500g, it's an awkward size to brew with. It wouldn't matter anyway because I don't know what your grind size is.

But fear not, if you slow down the water delivery you can get a better brew from your coarse grounds.

Forget flat beds & "even extractions", it's 'woo woo' & 'la la', you may as well appeal to invisible aliens to fix your brew. Focus on what you can actually do & control.

Try 480g poured 80g every 30s, in spirals. If you get standing liquid over the bed, go to a centre pour for the remainder of that pour. This should push extraction up, maybe forcing an over-extraction issue, then you can work back from there?

If you want a flat bed, wash the filter down with the start of each pour & when all the water is in, just a gentle nudge/wobble on the brewer (I don't really care if the bed isn't perfectly flat, the last 30-40s of your previous brew won't have had a massive influence on extraction beyond meeting brew water/beverage weight).


----------



## Rapid

MWJB said:


> I don't brew with 500g, it's an awkward size to brew with. It wouldn't matter anyway because I don't know what your grind size is.
> 
> But fear not, if you slow down the water delivery you can get a better brew from your coarse grounds.
> 
> Forget flat beds & "even extractions", it's 'woo woo' & 'la la', you may as well appeal to invisible aliens to fix your brew. Focus on what you can actually do & control.
> 
> Try 480g poured 80g every 30s, in spirals. If you get standing liquid over the bed, go to a centre pour for the remainder of that pour. This should push extraction up, maybe forcing an over-extraction issue, then you can work back from there?
> 
> If you want a flat bed, wash the filter down with the start of each pour & when all the water is in, just a gentle nudge/wobble on the brewer (I don't really care if the bed isn't perfectly flat, the last 30-40s of your previous brew won't have had a massive influence on extraction beyond meeting brew water/beverage weight).


 Thanks for that. I'll give that a go with this coffee, slowing it down sounds sensible. I'm not too far from the end of the bag so I was talking more in general terms for method recommendation. I have a wilfa svart for the daily.


----------



## MWJB

Rapid said:


> Thanks for that. I'll give that a go with this coffee, slowing it down sounds sensible. I'm not too far from the end of the bag so I was talking more in general terms for method recommendation. I have a wilfa svart for the daily.


 It'll totally depend on your grind setting.

The finer you grind the fewer pours, so you might do 70g bloom & 2 pours of 200g at 45s intervals at a fine grind.

A bit coarser might be 60g bloom & 3 pours of 140g at 40s intervals (I'd probably plumb for this one).

A bit coarser still might be 70g bloom & 4 pours of 100g at 30s intervals...pick one that is most intuative, stick with it and dial in the grind at a setting where you have to adjust it the least.

Whether you brew with 470g total, or 480g total won't make much difference, but when dialling in a regime, stick to one weight or the other.


----------



## Rapid

MWJB said:


> It'll totally depend on your grind setting.
> 
> The finer you grind the fewer pours, so you might do 70g bloom & 2 pours of 200g at 45s intervals at a fine grind.
> 
> A bit coarser might be 60g bloom & 3 pours of 140g at 40s intervals (I'd probably plumb for this one).
> 
> A bit coarser still might be 70g bloom & 4 pours of 100g at 30s intervals...pick one that is most intuative, stick with it and dial in the grind at a setting where you have to adjust it the least.
> 
> Whether you brew with 470g total, or 480g total won't make much difference, but when dialling in a regime, stick to one weight or the other.


 Either way the common denominator seems to be a slower pour than my usual method. I'll give this a try, thanks for your wisdom!


----------



## Rapid

MWJB said:


> It'll totally depend on your grind setting.
> 
> The finer you grind the fewer pours, so you might do 70g bloom & 2 pours of 200g at 45s intervals at a fine grind.
> 
> A bit coarser might be 60g bloom & 3 pours of 140g at 40s intervals (I'd probably plumb for this one).
> 
> A bit coarser still might be 70g bloom & 4 pours of 100g at 30s intervals...pick one that is most intuative, stick with it and dial in the grind at a setting where you have to adjust it the least.
> 
> Whether you brew with 470g total, or 480g total won't make much difference, but when dialling in a regime, stick to one weight or the other.


 One last thing, assuming I've understood 'intervals' in this context, how fast should the pours be? i.e. 140g in, wait 40s, then another 140g, wait another 40 secs and so on. but should I be pouring to a aimed time? (i.e. that 140g in over 20s? and then waiting 40 seconds) or would I be starting the 40s count when I begin each 140g pour? i.e. that pour may organically finish after 25 seconds, leaving me a 15s wait before starting the next pour. (come to think of it, the latter makes most sense).

Thanks again.


----------



## MWJB

Rapid said:


> One last thing, assuming I've understood 'intervals' in this context, how fast should the pours be? i.e. 140g in, wait 40s, then another 140g, wait another 40 secs and so on. but should I be pouring to a aimed time? (i.e. that 140g in over 20s? and then waiting 40 seconds) or would I be starting the 40s count when I begin each 140g pour? i.e. that pour may organically finish after 25 seconds, leaving me a 15s wait before starting the next pour. (come to think of it, the latter makes most sense).
> 
> Thanks again.


 You really want the stream to drop straight down from the kettle spout, not 'hose' in an arc It's likely that to maintain this, your pour will take up most, maybe all of the 40s in this case.

It's difficult to pour much faster than 3g/s and maintain this straight down drop.

Anyhow, give it a go & see what happens, bearing in mind, the more aggressively you pour, the siltier the cup will be.


----------



## L&R

Ground by Monolith Max HU burrs


----------



## L&R

I am happy with my travel grinder MBK Aergrind for V60


----------

